# Commodities agrícolas



## carloszorro (12 Mar 2012)

Nuevo hilo mítico para comenzar la semana.

Abstenerse bombillos, falsos moralistas, politiquillos de salón y demás hierbas, este hilo es para inversores que quieran apoyar con su dinero el sector agrícola, sector denostado durante los últimos cuarenta años y que ahora le toca despegar.

ETFs, fondos de inversión, trading, tierras agrícolas, CFDs, tipos de cultivos, formas de cultivo, empresas cotizadas en bolsa, subvenciones europeas y todo lo relacionado con el tema.

Se aceptan trolleos tipo "final de burbuja" porque suelen ser de gran utilidad para los contrarians.


----------



## Smeentkin (12 Mar 2012)

Pillo sitio.


----------



## carloszorro (12 Mar 2012)

Los precios están aproximadamente un 50% más baratos que en los máximos del año 2.008. Aunque se esperan nuevas bajadas este hilo puede ser interesante para ir tomando posiciones durante los próximos dos años y con vistas al largo plazo.


----------



## Eldenegro (12 Mar 2012)

Yo si quieres te alquilo dos hectareas para cultivo ecologico (hace como 50 años que no se cultiva nada alli, los ratios de produccion sin abono ni nada pueden ser acojonantes 

Gracias por el hilo!


----------



## hablando_en_plata (12 Mar 2012)

Interesante, me apunto para ver como deriva el hilo...


----------



## Shui (12 Mar 2012)

Hola Maestro Carloszorro, una muy buena idea este hilo, pillo sitio.


----------



## japiluser (12 Mar 2012)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Yo si quieres te alquilo dos hectareas para cultivo ecologico (hace como 50 años que no se cultiva nada alli, los ratios de produccion sin abono ni nada pueden ser acojonantes
> 
> Gracias por el hilo!



De que zona estamos hablando eldenegro?

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 15:02 ---------- El original se escribió a las 15:00 ----------

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 15:04 ---------- El original se escribió a las 15:02 ----------

Vamos aportando:
para dos años tres vista mejor pasar de ETF

DWS Invest Global AgriBusiness FC|ISIN:LU0273147834|Oliver Kratz|DWS Investment S.A.|RV Sector Agricultura


----------



## FoSz2 (12 Mar 2012)

¿Alguien podría comentar el RICI?
Me llama la atención que el RICI Metal los que tienen más peso son el cobre y el aluminio, sobre todo el aluminio (!).

Su estructura:
Rogers International Commodity Index®


----------



## carloszorro (12 Mar 2012)

japiluser dijo:


> De que zona estamos hablando eldenegro?
> 
> ---------- Mensaje añadido a las 15:02 ---------- El original se escribió a las 15:00 ----------
> 
> ...




Conozco este fondo pero el problema que le veo es que la inversión mínima es de 400.000 €.


----------



## Vorsicht (12 Mar 2012)

Me apunto al hilo.


----------



## japiluser (12 Mar 2012)

carloszorro dijo:


> Conozco este fondo pero el problema que le veo es que la inversión mínima es de 400.000 €.



Ok
He mirado al tuntun.... hay otros con terminacion LC NC que son mucho más asequibles. ahora miro y te edito.
En Renta4 el Agr.... NC a partir de 200 eypos. Y si preguntas en el Deutsche Bank seguro que alguno de los de las otras terminaciones tb. se compran con poca cantidad.


----------



## Atanor (12 Mar 2012)

Me quedo por aquí.

Y que os parece el ETF MOO? He tradeado con el varias veces y no hay mínimos.


----------



## Eldenegro (12 Mar 2012)

/OFFTOPIC



japiluser dijo:


> De que zona estamos hablando eldenegro?



Las huertas estan en la Conca de Barbera, provincia de Tarragona jejeje

/END OFFTOPIC

Con respecto al hilo, creo recordar que incluso habia un hilo de hace cosa de año y medio en el que se estudiaba la opcion de comprar grano fisico y almacenarlo para jugar con la oferta y demanda... si tengo un hueco lo miro.

Edito para añadir enlace al hilo

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/247283-invertir-trigo.html


----------



## carloszorro (13 Mar 2012)

A ver si se pasa por el hilo el mejor analista fundamental del foro para darnos su opinión sobre algunas compañías líderes a nivel mundial en el sector, por ejemplo, Monsanto. 

A ver si el forero creditopropulsado nos echa un cable con números.


----------



## michinato (13 Mar 2012)

Me apunto al hilo, me parece un buen sitio donde invertir. 

Y continuo intentando aprender todo lo que pueda.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (13 Mar 2012)

también me apunto al hilo. En mi caso sería para desinvertir, pero ya sobre la marcha lo vemos


----------



## carloszorro (14 Mar 2012)

*Si eres inteligente, pon tu dinero en cualquier cosa relacionada con la agricultura*

13 de marzo 2012

La edad media de los agricultores en Japón es de 66. La edad media de los agricultores en Australia y el Reino Unido es de 58. La mayor tasa de suicidios en Gran Bretaña son agricultores. Nadie quiere cultivar más. Siete mil millones de personas. ¿Qué vamos a comer? Cada año, los EE.UU. tiene algo así como 225.000 licenciados en relaciones públicas. Creo que hay 20.000 graduados en agricultura en los EE.UU. Si quieres ganar dinero en los próximos 20 años, la agricultura es el camino a seguir. Si usted no quiere ser agricultor compre el concesionario de Lamborghini o un restaurante en Iowa. ¿Por qué? Porque los agricultores de Iowa van a ser muy ricos y van a poder comprar Lamborghinis. Cada vez se produce menos y cada vez más alimentos son necesarios. Eso sólo va a empeorar en los próximos 20 o 30 años. Así que si eres inteligente, pon tu dinero en cualquier cosa relacionada con la agricultura.

Jim Rogers Blog: If You're Smart, Put Your Money Into Anything Related To Agriculture


----------



## Dekalogo10 (14 Mar 2012)

carloszorro dijo:


> *Si eres inteligente, pon tu dinero en cualquier cosa relacionada con la agricultura*
> 
> 13 de marzo 2012
> 
> ...



La cosa estriba en que la agricultura española no es competitiva. Hace años. 

Y como no vamos a plantar nada en Iowa, pues nos ceñimos a lo que hay. 

No es nada nuevo decir que a los agricultores les pagan una mierda, y que ya ni cosechan porque no sale a cuenta. Por eso la edad media es tan alta (y aquí también), porque solo es un hobby para jubilados, o un complemento para la pensión (ínfima en el caso de autónomos). 

Lo bueno del caso es que les pagan tan poco porque en otros sitios obtienen el producto más barato. 

Ejemplo: el cacareado aceite de oliva español, al consumidor final le resulta *caro*. Comparadlo con aceite de girasol si hacéis algún dia la compra. 

Pero es que aquí es impensable un cultivo donde trabajan decenas de cosechadoras a la par y durante días enteros (de longitud), como en Argentina. O Brasil para el caso del café, trigo, etc...

No es un capricho que las naranjas, melocotones, almendras, peras, frutos secos vengan de fuera. Es que los de aquí resultan caros. Si los compran en otro sitio es porque son más baratos. Y no obstante, el agricultor no puede subsistir. 

El modelo de agricultura imperante en España es caduco y no-competitivo. Y continuará igual porque otros ya tienen tomada la delantera. 

No obstante, y pese a tener rústicas en producción, (yo soy profesional liberal y prefiero cultivar tulipanes en mi jardín, jeje), me cuestan dinero, así que si alguien piensa que es buen negocio perfecto. Tengo como 10 hectáreas en producción un poco al sur de donde las tiene Eldenegro y vendoooooooooooooo


----------



## carloszorro (14 Mar 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> La cosa estriba en que la agricultura española no es competitiva. Hace años.
> 
> Y como no vamos a plantar nada en Iowa, pues nos ceñimos a lo que hay.
> 
> ...



¿Vende usted tierras a cambio de papeles de colores?

En los últimos diez años invertir en commodities agrícolas ha sido un chollo con rentabilidades que dan auténtico vértigo.

Y lo más gracioso es que los precios están lejísimos de sus máximos históricos y si los comparamos con otras commodities cotizan con un descuento considerable.








A finales de la década de los 70 vi subastas donde se llegaron a pagar lo equivalente a 200 millones de pesetas por 10 hectáreas de tierra rústica, sin descontar la inflación, haga usted números a ver a cuanto tocaría hoy en día. Asi que, piénselo un par de veces antes de colocar el material...


----------



## Dekalogo10 (14 Mar 2012)

carloszorro dijo:


> ¿Vende usted tierras a cambio de papeles de colores?
> 
> En los últimos diez años invertir en commodities agrícolas ha sido un chollo con rentabilidades que dan auténtico vértigo.
> 
> ...



Sí, vendería tierras por papelitos de colores si alguien me las comprara 

Para lo único que sirven las tierras en este país es para hacer casas de turismo rural (dudoso negocio creo yo a estas alturas) y para venderlas a los ingleses que quieren llevar una vida lonchafinista y guay, bucólica y con sol, mucho sol. Una lástima, porque hace 3 años se fueron como alma que lleva el diablo cuando les devaluaron la libra. De los 300 con quienes tenía contacto siguen por ahí...unos 12 tirando largo. 

Sin ir más lejos, hace unos 5 años pagaron a un familiar cercano 22 millones de pesetas (unos 130k euros) por dos hectáreas de secano con una casita en ruinas. No era yo, no cayó esa breva. Era un matrimonio londinense, piloto él, y que en sus ratos libres se le vió con máquinas, plantando, sembrando ...se distraía el hombre, allá él. Hoy día no encontraría a nadie que le diera 15 mil euros. Y es un paraje bonito, alejado del mundanal ruido, buen paisaje, discurre un barranco y se oye el sonido del agua que baja de la cima de las montañas. De Belén, lo que pasa es que ya no quedan pastores. 

Esta es la realidad de la agricultura aquí.

El que quiera commodities de este tipo que dé un paso al frente


----------



## carloszorro (15 Mar 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Sí, vendería tierras por papelitos de colores si alguien me las comprara
> 
> Para lo único que sirven las tierras en este país es para hacer casas de turismo rural (dudoso negocio creo yo a estas alturas) y para venderlas a los ingleses que quieren llevar una vida lonchafinista y guay, bucólica y con sol, mucho sol. Una lástima, porque hace 3 años se fueron como alma que lleva el diablo cuando les devaluaron la libra. De los 300 con quienes tenía contacto siguen por ahí...unos 12 tirando largo.
> 
> ...



Ahora mismo en Galicia puedes conseguir hectáreas de primera calidad por 6.000 euros, eso a precios tirados como los que tenemos ahora en los productos del campo se amortiza en un año. No te digo nada si entramos en hiperinflación o inflación fuerte de los alimentos.

Eso si, hay que trabajar.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (15 Mar 2012)

carloszorro dijo:


> Ahora mismo en Galicia puedes conseguir hectáreas de primera calidad por 6.000 euros, eso a precios tirados como los que tenemos ahora en los productos del campo se amortiza en un año. No te digo nada si entramos en hiperinflación o inflación fuerte de los alimentos.
> 
> Eso si, hay que trabajar.



Yo soy profesional liberal. Ya le digo que prefiero pasar ratos haciendo montañismo o cuidando tulipanes en mi jardín (hasta el césped quité por darme demasiados problemas de cuidados). 

Aquí con suerte se podría comprar la hectárea más o menos igual. Amortizarla en un año dice?. Ni en sueños, a no ser que plante Cannabis o similar como en Rasquera


----------



## carloszorro (15 Mar 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Yo soy profesional liberal. Ya le digo que prefiero pasar ratos haciendo montañismo o cuidando tulipanes en mi jardín (hasta el césped quité por darme demasiados problemas de cuidados).
> 
> Aquí con suerte se podría comprar la hectárea más o menos igual. Amortizarla en un año dice?. Ni en sueños, a no ser que plante Cannabis o similar como en Rasquera



Si cultivas lo que yo te diga, en la época que yo te diga y vendes el producto directamente al consumidor final, que se puede hacer aunque parezca ciencia ficción, se amortiza en menos de un año.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (15 Mar 2012)

carloszorro dijo:


> Si cultivas lo que yo te diga, en la época que yo te diga y vendes el producto directamente al consumidor final, que se puede hacer aunque parezca ciencia ficción, se amortiza en menos de un año.



bueno, le concedo el beneficio de la duda (aunque ni los rumanos me roban ya almendras, ni algarrobas, ni aceitunas).


----------



## hinka (15 Mar 2012)

carloszorro dijo:


> Si cultivas lo que yo te diga, en la época que yo te diga y vendes el producto directamente al consumidor final, que se puede hacer aunque parezca ciencia ficción, se amortiza en menos de un año.



Cuéntenos más.....ienso: 
Si animo de ofender pero lo dudo, mucho mucho mucho.


----------



## carloszorro (15 Mar 2012)

hinka dijo:


> Cuéntenos más.....ienso:
> Si animo de ofender pero lo dudo, mucho mucho mucho.



Un ejemplo sencillito, no me voy a complicar la vida con rollos de tres o cuatro cosechas al año en invernaderos, no.

Una cosecha al año "cebolla del país", una raza autóctona gallega que no tiene nada que ver con la que cosechan en la zona de Valencia, nada que ver, producción anual de 40.000 kg, te la puedo vender de un plumazo sin problemas por 40.000 euros si almacenas hasta el mes de Marzo del año siguiente a la recolección.

40.000-6.000=34.000€

Con 34.000 € puedes soportar perfectamente los costes de producción.

Queda amortizada la finca en un año.


----------



## hinka (15 Mar 2012)

carloszorro dijo:


> Un ejemplo sencillito, no me voy a complicar la vida con rollos de tres o cuatro cosechas al año en invernaderos, no.
> 
> Una cosecha al año "cebolla del país", una raza autóctona gallega que no tiene nada que ver con la que cosechan en la zona de Valencia, nada que ver, producción anual de 40.000 kg, te la puedo vender de un plumazo sin problemas por 40.000 euros si almacenas hasta el mes de Marzo del año siguiente a la recolección.
> 
> ...



Mucho me parece. Todo sea esto dicho desde mi total desconocimiento en este campo.
Pero crees que es operativo. Cuenta que no dispones de ningun tipo de maquinaria, ni riego, ni almacen.... no creo que en principio que los 34000 lo soporten...


----------



## carloszorro (15 Mar 2012)

hinka dijo:


> Mucho me parece. Todo sea esto dicho desde mi total desconocimiento en este campo.
> Pero crees que es operativo. Cuenta que no dispones de ningun tipo de maquinaria, ni riego, ni almacen.... no creo que en principio que los 34000 lo soporten...



El truco está en el bajo precio de la tierra, actualmente es verdad que los costes son bastante altos con respecto a los beneficios. Pero personalmente creo que es buena inversión si se aprovechan algunos chollos que hay por ahí ahora mismo con vistas al largo plazo.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 15:47 ---------- El original se escribió a las 15:03 ----------




Dekalogo10 dijo:


> La cosa estriba en que la agricultura española no es competitiva. Hace años.
> 
> Y como no vamos a plantar nada en Iowa, pues nos ceñimos a lo que hay.
> 
> ...



Es verdad todo lo que dices, pero estamos hablando de perspectivas, no del pasado.


Algo en lo que se equivoca Jim Rogers, los agricultores de Iowa si ven que se triplican sus beneficios en pocos años no van a comprar lamborghinis, probablemente lo que van a hacer es comprar más tierras para aprovechar el tirón.


----------



## TheExplodingBubble (15 Mar 2012)

carloszorro dijo:


> Si cultivas lo que yo te diga, en la época que yo te diga y vendes el producto directamente al consumidor final, que se puede hacer aunque parezca ciencia ficción, se amortiza en menos de un año.



Hazle caso. CarloZorro ve el futuro.
Pienso exactamente igual que él. Ahora que las tierras y las commodities agrícolas en general están de capa caída es el momento de subirse en esta ola. 
No son los papelitos de colores, es la jodida comida lo que nos hará falta. Buscaré por internet referencias a Nestlé comprando miles de hectáreas de cultivo en África o a Coca Cola comprando lagos de agua dulce.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 17:48 ---------- El original se escribió a las 17:39 ----------

farmlandgrab.org | La compra de tierras en África ¿Oportunidad o nuevo colonialismo? <--Un enlace

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 17:50 ---------- El original se escribió a las 17:48 ----------

Agua: uso público o beneficio privado - Medio Ambiente - Diario digital Nueva Tribuna
Este es muy extenso, explica la privatización del agua for example


----------



## carloszorro (15 Mar 2012)

TheExplodingBubble dijo:


> Hazle caso. CarloZorro ve el futuro.
> Pienso exactamente igual que él. Ahora que las tierras y las commodities agrícolas en general están de capa caída es el momento de subirse en esta ola.
> No son los papelitos de colores, es la jodida comida lo que nos hará falta. Buscaré por internet referencias a Nestlé comprando miles de hectáreas de cultivo en África o a Coca Cola comprando lagos de agua dulce.
> 
> ...



Esto es "Bolsa e inversiones". Los temas políticos y religiosos van en otro sitio.


----------



## hinka (15 Mar 2012)

El problema q le veo en principio a las tierras. Es q necesitas conocimientos para explotarlas y canales de comercialización. El resto de inversiones lo mismo de siempre papel hoy valen mañana......


----------



## carloszorro (15 Mar 2012)

pacojohnes dijo:


> Carloszorro, tu que crees en los metales, ¿no te estás adelantando, al querer saltar al campo antes de que esto empiece a menearse de verdad?
> 
> Yo no veo mal el campo, al final todo pasa por él, pero si se trata de cazar chollos, mejor esperar a que la deuda siga apretando, y que los agricultores se sigan jubilando. No veo como vas a competir con tus cebollas desde España, cuando descargan toneladas traídas desde centroamérica a precio de guasa en el puerto de Rotterdam.
> 
> ...



Parece que se me está mal interpretando, yo nunca dije de vender mi oro para comprar agricultura, dije que si mañana el oro pegaba un calentón de los buenos probablemente vendiese, pero de momento lo tengo en una caja de seguridad en Suiza.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (17 Mar 2012)

TheExplodingBubble dijo:


> Hazle caso. CarloZorro ve el futuro.
> Pienso exactamente igual que él. Ahora que las tierras y las commodities agrícolas en general están de capa caída es el momento de subirse en esta ola.
> No son los papelitos de colores, es la jodida comida lo que nos hará falta. Buscaré por internet referencias a Nestlé comprando miles de hectáreas de cultivo en África o a Coca Cola comprando lagos de agua dulce.
> 
> ...



Sí, pero cada caso es un mundo.

Mi situación no es la de un agricultor. Yo soy profesional liberal, y se me mueren hasta las mimosas del jardín  . Mis inversiones y planes van ya en otro sentido. 

Proyectos ambiciosos los he visto. Los he visto fracasar. Y no es que fueran 4 pelacañas, no. Uno es cátedro y presidente de una bolsa española. Otro importaba y abastecía medio Soho londinense. 

En cualquier caso, y dado que yo no voy a cultivar ni transformar las tierras, siguen en venta por si los amantes de esta "commodity" se animan


----------



## carloszorro (17 Mar 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Sí, pero cada caso es un mundo.
> 
> Mi situación no es la de un agricultor. Yo soy profesional liberal, y se me mueren hasta las mimosas del jardín  . Mis inversiones y planes van ya en otro sentido.
> 
> ...



Cada 10 años tenemos 1.000 millones más de consumidores de commodities agrícolas en el mundo y la juventud española sigue obsesionada en conseguir un puesto de funcionario y un pisito.

Por opinión contraria opino que con 300.000 euros (precio de un zulo en las afueras de una gran capital) se puede montar toda una pequeña industria con perspectivas muy interesantes, eso si, hay que trabajar.


----------



## QuepasaRey (17 Mar 2012)

os leere dedicadamente


----------



## carloszorro (17 Mar 2012)

pacojohnes dijo:


> Carloszorro, tu que crees en los metales, ¿no te estás adelantando, al querer saltar al campo antes de que esto empiece a menearse de verdad?
> 
> Yo no veo mal el campo, al final todo pasa por él, pero si se trata de cazar chollos, mejor esperar a que la deuda siga apretando, y que los agricultores se sigan jubilando. No veo como vas a competir con tus cebollas desde España, cuando descargan toneladas traídas desde centroamérica a precio de guasa en el puerto de Rotterdam.
> 
> ...



La cebollas se pueden cultivar así:






O así:

<object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/A-wN6e8PZ4E?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/A-wN6e8PZ4E?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>

Impresionante esta maquinita:

<object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/M9WE-oeY3Ec?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/M9WE-oeY3Ec?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## colombo1122 (17 Mar 2012)

No habeis mirado precios de tierras en otros paises?Ahora mismo pensar en comprar tierras de cultivo con la sequia que hay me parece una locura.
Impresionantes esas maquinas,seria interesante saber el precio.


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (17 Mar 2012)

colombo1122 dijo:


> No habeis mirado precios de tierras en otros paises?*Ahora mismo pensar en comprar tierras de cultivo con la sequia que hay me parece una locura.*
> Impresionantes esas maquinas,seria interesante saber el precio.



Precisamente eso puede impulsar a más de uno a deshacerse de ellas a bajo precio.


----------



## Gabriel78 (17 Mar 2012)

carloszorro dijo:


> La cebollas se pueden cultivar así:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, estas maquinas parecen muy chulas... pero el que conozca un poco el mundillo sabrá que precisamente los agricultores se va arruinando progresivamente al intentar seguir con esta carrera frenética de tecnificación del campo, precisamente porque "todo el mundo" esta de acuerdo que es el futuro y de que es la manera de ser mas rentable; vamos igualito igualito como hasta hace dos dias que nos querian vender la moto a todos con el "alquilar un piso es tirar el dinero mejor compralo que siempre sube de precio ya que sino estarás tirando tu dinero :: "

Masanobu Fukuoka germen del movimiento de Permacultura desarrolla en su libro "La revolución de una brizna de paja" como agricultores japoneses con sistemas de cultivo mas tradicionales y con extensiones de tierra mas reducidas que agricultores americanos con mas tierras y altamente mecanizados son sorprendentemente y contra toda lógica establecida, mas rentables. 
Razón? la tecnificación del campo es muy cara y no solo por la maquinaria sino por los métodos de cultivo que ella impone, como abonos, productos fitosanitarios, semillas especiales.. productos que se tienen que comprar a precios impuestos y no precisamente justos ni representativos del precio final que los agricultores cobran por sus productos :abajo:

todo ello no quita que este de acuerdo con poseer tierras de cultivo considere tb que sea un buen valor de futuro, precisamente porque la comida cada dia valdrá mas, pero de ahí a que unas maquinas muy chulas nos van a solucionar la vida hay un trecho


----------



## carloszorro (17 Mar 2012)

Gabriel78 dijo:


> Si, estas maquinas parecen muy chulas... pero el que conozca un poco el mundillo sabrá que precisamente los agricultores se va arruinando progresivamente al intentar seguir con esta carrera frenética de tecnificación del campo, precisamente porque "todo el mundo" esta de acuerdo que es el futuro y de que es la manera de ser mas rentable; vamos igualito igualito como hasta hace dos dias que nos querian vender la moto a todos con el "alquilar un piso es tirar el dinero mejor compralo que siempre sube de precio ya que sino estarás tirando tu dinero :: "
> 
> Masanobu Fukuoka germen del movimiento de Permacultura desarrolla en su libro "La revolución de una brizna de paja" como agricultores japoneses con sistemas de cultivo mas tradicionales y con extensiones de tierra mas reducidas que agricultores americanos con mas tierras y altamente mecanizados son sorprendentemente y contra toda lógica establecida, mas rentables.
> Razón? la tecnificación del campo es muy cara y no solo por la maquinaria sino por los métodos de cultivo que ella impone, como abonos, productos fitosanitarios, semillas especiales.. productos que se tienen que comprar a precios impuestos y no precisamente justos ni representativos del precio final que los agricultores cobran por sus productos :abajo:
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo, hay una falta de preparación brutal en el sector.

Una trasplantadora que cosecha 8.000 plantas/hora no es que sea demasiado cara, pero si te soluciona tus problemas en dos o tres días lo más rentable es alquilarla.

A precios actuales hay que hilar muy fino para conseguir resultados, pero imagínate que cada cinco años los alimentos dupliquen su precio. El panorama ya se ve distinto ¿No?.


----------



## Gabriel78 (18 Mar 2012)

carloszorro dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, hay una falta de preparación brutal en el sector.
> 
> Una trasplantadora que cosecha 8.000 plantas/hora no es que sea demasiado cara, pero si te soluciona tus problemas en dos o tres días lo más rentable es alquilarla.
> 
> A precios actuales hay que hilar muy fino para conseguir resultados, pero imagínate que cada cinco años los alimentos dupliquen su precio. El panorama ya se ve distinto ¿No?.



pero es que a lo que voy es que esa cosechadora para que te funcione correctamente tendrás que haber plantado con otra maquina que plante exactamente como le vaya bien a la cosechadora, y a su vez tendras que tener perfectamente nivelado el terreno con otra maquina para que las otras vayan bien, que ya son tres maquinas distintas, sumale que la planta que tengas que usar tendrá que proceder de un vivero con maquinaria especializada para producir esas bandejas de alvéolos de porexpan que se ven en el primer video... y para que la pudieses alquilar a precio competitivo prácticamente tendría que haber un montón de agricultores haciendo lo mismo para conseguir una maquinaria tan especializada..
es decir que ese camino que tu señalas es el que hace que el agricultor este vendido a los intereses de empresas mas grandes que el, que lo mangonean como les place, y que al final son quienes ganan dinero de verdad, y para que? para producir chorrocientas mil lechugas que necesitan de grandes superficies para dar salida a tanta cantidad de producto que a su vez le compran al agricultor al precio que a ellas le convienen que últimamente casi siempre esta por debajo de costes de producción.

al final te doy la razón el un post tuyo del principio del hilo en el que dices que la clave es poder vender directamente y para ello precisamente no necesitas producir millones de lechugas.. es decir que coincido tb con Fukuoka (como comento en mi post anterior),q el productor tradicional con menos extensión de cultivo es contra toda lógica mas rentable


----------



## carloszorro (18 Mar 2012)

Gabriel78 dijo:


> pero es que a lo que voy es que esa cosechadora para que te funcione correctamente tendrás que haber plantado con otra maquina que plante exactamente como le vaya bien a la cosechadora, y a su vez tendras que tener perfectamente nivelado el terreno con otra maquina para que las otras vayan bien, que ya son tres maquinas distintas, sumale que la planta que tengas que usar tendrá que proceder de un vivero con maquinaria especializada para producir esas bandejas de alvéolos de porexpan que se ven en el primer video... y para que la pudieses alquilar a precio competitivo prácticamente tendría que haber un montón de agricultores haciendo lo mismo para conseguir una maquinaria tan especializada..
> es decir que ese camino que tu señalas es el que hace que el agricultor este vendido a los intereses de empresas mas grandes que el, que lo mangonean como les place, y que al final son quienes ganan dinero de verdad, y para que? para producir chorrocientas mil lechugas que necesitan de grandes superficies para dar salida a tanta cantidad de producto que a su vez le compran al agricultor al precio que a ellas le convienen que últimamente casi siempre esta por debajo de costes de producción.
> 
> al final te doy la razón el un post tuyo del principio del hilo en el que dices que la clave es poder vender directamente y para ello precisamente no necesitas producir millones de lechugas.. es decir que coincido tb con Fukuoka (como comento en mi post anterior),q el productor tradicional con menos extensión de cultivo es contra toda lógica mas rentable



O precios de cliente final.

Si trabajas con estrategias puedes vender al doble si eliges bien las épocas donde los stocks están por los suelos, aunque se pierde peso del producto en el almacenamiento, el problema es que este sistema no sirve para gente que trabaje a crédito.

Hay muchas formas de hacer las cosas y muchas veces se hacen muy mal, no soy agricultor pero me he criado entre ellos y conozco bien los fallos y los aciertos.

Voy a poner un caso de un acierto, es un conocido mio, un ganadero que ahora mismo tiene una explotación con más de 500 vacas lecheras y quizás la sala de ordeño más moderna de europa. El señor se puso supermillonario en la época más dura de la historia para los productores de leche, el secreto fué que se especializó en genética, consiguió hacerse con las razas con unos niveles de producción de los más altos de europa, su fama se expandió y llegó un momento en que sus ingresos por ventas de animales superaron ampliamente a los de la venta de leche.

Es un caso aislado pero que demuestra que hay oportunidades. 

Este productor de leche no cultiva sus tierras, que son bastantes hectáreas, ese trabajo lo tiene subcontratado. En cambio, la gran mayoría de ganaderos de la zona producen ellos mismos. Este señor va un poco contra tendencia pero tengo claro que lo tiene todo bien estudiado y bien atado antes de tomar una decisión.

Para culminar su éxito (esto ya es suerte pero bueno) Inditex le pagó 500.000 euros por ceder unos terrenos que no eran de su propiedad, eran alquilados....:Aplauso:


----------



## carloszorro (19 Mar 2012)

Algunos consejos del rey de las materias primas:
*
Claves para el Éxito*

Claves de Jim Rogers para el Éxito (tomado del nuevo libro, "un regalo para mis niños"): 

1. No deje que otros impongan su forma de pensar por usted. 

2. Concéntrese en lo que le gusta 

3. Tenga buenos hábitos para la vida y para la inversión 

4. El sentido común? no es tan común 

5. La atención a los detalles es lo que separa el éxito del fracaso 

6. Que el mundo sea una parte de su punto de vista 

7. Conozca la filosofía y aprenda a pensar 

8. Conozca la historia 

9. Aprenda idiomas (asegúrese de que el mandarín es uno de ellos) 

10. Conozca sus debilidades y reconozca sus errores 

11. Reconozca los cambios.

12. Mire hacia el futuro 

13. "La fortuna sonríe a aquellos que continúan con sus esfuerzos" 

14. Recuerde que no hay nada realmente nuevo 

15. Sepa cuándo no hacer nada 

16. Preste atención a lo que todo el mundo deja de lado 

17. Si alguien se ríe de su idea es un signo de éxito potencial


----------



## carloszorro (20 Mar 2012)

pacojohnes dijo:


> En todo esto que dices, se me pasa por la cabeza, ver precios del petróleo a 250$, que sería lo que motivaría la subida de los alimentos, y también de los costes de producción, maquinaria, transporte...
> 
> Yo hoy por hoy no entro, espero en liquidez contante y sonante, y algún latún de los que quitan el hambre.
> 
> Pero, claro, si eres capaz de amortizar el terreno en una cosecha, y sin dejarte el lomo en el intento, no hay discusión. Adelante, y suerte.



No me estoy inventando ningún dato, producir cerca de 40 toneladas de cebolla por hectárea no es ningún despropósito, incluso se puede superar ampliamente esa producción si usamos riego por goteo. Los costes tampoco son inventados, 34.000 euros sobran para cultivar una hectárea. Y el precio del terreno tampoco es inventado, busquen un poquito por ahí. 1€/kg puede parecer exagerado pero hay variedades que duplican y hay otras que casi triplican ese precio, pregunten a sus señoras, las que hacen la compra.


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (20 Mar 2012)

carloszorro dijo:


> No me estoy inventando ningún dato, producir cerca de 40 toneladas de cebolla por hectárea no es ningún despropósito, incluso se puede superar ampliamente esa producción si usamos riego por goteo. Los costes tampoco son inventados, 34.000 euros sobran para cultivar una hectárea. Y el precio del terreno tampoco es inventado, busquen un poquito por ahí. 1€/kg puede parecer exagerado pero hay variedades que duplican y hay otras que casi triplican ese precio, pregunten a sus señoras, las que hacen la compra.



¿Y dedicar una hectárea al azafrán?

Ahí sí que luego el tema es sacar las hebritas a mano pero...


----------



## carloszorro (20 Mar 2012)

Da Grappla dijo:


> ¿Y dedicar una hectárea al azafrán?
> 
> Ahí sí que luego el tema es sacar las hebritas a mano pero...



Ahí ya me pierdo porque eso debe ser muy caro.

Yo lo he visto cultivado en Galicia, en plan casero, para autoconsumo.


----------



## carloszorro (20 Mar 2012)

Un video recomendable. Se habla de gestión monetaria, de tradin, de análisis técnico y lo más importante, de como operar/invertir en trigo o en cualquier otra materia prima, pero con sentido común y sin perder el cabello en el intento.

<object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_F5jQ6u2aVc?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_F5jQ6u2aVc?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## Gabriel78 (21 Mar 2012)

Referente a la opción de la venta directa que proponía Carloszorro, la cual concluíamos que era vital para poder ser competitivos en el campo, añado el siguiente link a otro hilo del foro donde hago una propuesta al respecto

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/emprendedores/284031-cooperativa-de-distribucion-agricola.html#post6014569


----------



## carloszorro (21 Mar 2012)

Gabriel78 dijo:


> Referente a la opción de la venta directa que proponía Carloszorro, la cual concluíamos que era vital para poder ser competitivos en el campo, añado el siguiente link a otro hilo del foro donde hago una propuesta al respecto
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/emprendedores/284031-cooperativa-de-distribucion-agricola.html#post6014569



Conozco ideas similares que están funcionando bastante bien.
Granxa Familiar

Esta asociación de productores vende directamente al consumidor.


----------



## Gabriel78 (21 Mar 2012)

Encontré un articulo interesante que precisamente habla del potencial que tienen los comodities agrícolas ya que considera que el oro y la plata ya tienen mucho recorrido para entrar de forma ventajosa pero no asi con la agricultura:

¿Dónde invertir, si no he invertido en oro a tiempo? - BOLSALIBRE

Añado un párrafo que me parece interesante y tras la lectura del cual me pregunto, como se podría invertir en agricultura sin tener que comprar papel como ETFs o CFDs, vamos como el que tiene onzas físicas y no de papel??

"¿Cómo invertir?

Algunos prestigiosos inversores como George Soros o Jim Rogers, están comprando commodities de agricultura y acciones de compañías agrícolas. Es el momento de que los inversores comiencen a invertir en este sector. Es el momento en el cual la mayor parte de la gente pensaría que estáis locos, si les dijerais que os interesa invertir en agricultura. Lo mismo ocurrió en 2001 cuando mucha gente pensaba que los que invertían en metales preciosos se equivocaban. 
Cada uno de nosotros puede comprar trigo, arroz, maíz, cacao, café, azúcar y muchos otros commodities a través de los contratos de futuros, a través de ETFs, o a través de CFDs. También podemos comprar acciones de las compañías agrícolas. Podemos invertir en las compañías que producen commodities, podemos invertir en compañías que producen tractores, en los productores de fertilizantes, etc... En el futuro se tratará de un negocio tremendo. Sería bueno que alguien de vuestra familia estudiara ingeniería agrícola y otros aspectos relacionados con el sector. El desequilibrio que se ha cometido en este sector tendrá que ser corregido. En este artículo no escribiremos sobre las compañías particulares en las que sería interesante invertir. Sin embargo, cada uno de nosotros deberíamos saber como inversores estudiar bien las condiciones de las empresas y decidir donde invertir y donde no..."


----------



## Dekalogo10 (22 Mar 2012)

carloszorro dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, hay una falta de preparación brutal en el sector.
> 
> Una trasplantadora que cosecha 8.000 plantas/hora no es que sea demasiado cara, pero si te soluciona tus problemas en dos o tres días lo más rentable es alquilarla.
> 
> A precios actuales hay que hilar muy fino para conseguir resultados, pero imagínate que cada cinco años los alimentos dupliquen su precio. El panorama ya se ve distinto ¿No?.



Eso es lo malo, Carlos. Que cada 5 años se duplica el precio de los alimentos, pero los productos de la tierra se pagan a menos de la mitad. Hace 25 años me pagaban un fruto seco a 500 pesetas (3 euros), hoy ni 50 céntimos. 

Lo de las máquinas, pues el único que se gana la vida es el que las posee . Por ejemplo, yo encargo a un agricultor que se cuide de todo, él habla con el de las máquinas y el resto lo hace el. Del total del fruto, el de la máquina se queda el 50 %, el 40 % el agricultor y el 10 % yo  , que si descuento gastos me queda en un -10 %. 

Y con el "pero" de que este tipo de máquinas no son nada comunes y es difícil alquilarlas. 

Es el eterno discutir de los agricultores más o menos jóvenes. De la modernización en la agricultura. Los hay que aplanan extensiones, otros abren pozos, riegos por aspersión de todo. Al final, nada ("ni cinc de calaix", ni un duro). 

Solo subsisten (y no muy bien) familias con hijos jóvenes agricultores y con gran extensión de tierra. 

Por otra parte, pensar que el agricultor vende por la sequía es no conocer su mentalidad. El agricultor no vende fácilmente, pero menos por sequía o una mala cosecha, de hecho son los únicos que consideran la tierra como un bien, un seguro, una propiedad. Solo vende gente que no ama la tierra como yo


----------



## carloszorro (22 Mar 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Eso es lo malo, Carlos. Que cada 5 años se duplica el precio de los alimentos, pero los productos de la tierra se pagan a menos de la mitad. Hace 25 años me pagaban un fruto seco a 500 pesetas (3 euros), hoy ni 50 céntimos.
> 
> Lo de las máquinas, pues el único que se gana la vida es el que las posee . Por ejemplo, yo encargo a un agricultor que se cuide de todo, él habla con el de las máquinas y el resto lo hace el. Del total del fruto, el de la máquina se queda el 50 %, el 40 % el agricultor y el 10 % yo  , que si descuento gastos me queda en un -10 %.
> 
> ...



Por eso hemos abierto este hilo, si la agricultura va a ser la próxima burbuja queremos saber quién se va a llevar la pasta.

¿Monsanto? ¿Compramos alguna acción?
¿Las casas que se dedican a alquilar maquinaria? 
¿Y si en la mitad sur no cae ni una gota? 

Yo tampoco amo a la tierra, yo amo a las mujeres... y al dinero.::


----------



## carloszorro (23 Mar 2012)

Vamos a empezar a trabajar un poquito el tema. Muchas commodities están cerca del soporte de largo plazo, zona ideal para ir tomando posiciones para el largo plazo, como este mercado es muy volátil, se puede entrar poco a poco y promediar progresivamente, los precios ya empiezan a ser atractivos.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (23 Mar 2012)

Me suscribo al hilo. El trigo me está tentando desde hace unos meses.


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (23 Mar 2012)

Pongamos que estoy interesado en el fondo que nombrabas en el hilo del oro...

Pero que no tengo ni idea de como entrar ahí.


----------



## carloszorro (23 Mar 2012)

da grappla dijo:


> pongamos que estoy interesado en el fondo que nombrabas en el hilo del oro...
> 
> Pero que no tengo ni idea de como entrar ahí.
> 
> :d



*powershares db agriculture f*

Composición:

Corn 12.50
Soybeans 12.50
Sugar 12.50
Live Cattle 12.50
Cocoa 11.11
Coffee 11.11
Lean Hogs 8.33
Wheat 6.25
Kansas Wheat 6.25
Feeder Cattle 4.17
Cotton 2.7


No es que sea especial, es que es de los pocos productos sobre el tema que puedo comprar ahora mismo sin hacer transferencias bancarias, por comodidad. ::

Este es el chart.


----------



## Atanor (23 Mar 2012)

Vedast dijo:


> Me suscribo al hilo. El trigo me está tentando desde hace unos meses.



Este fondo está muy bien para invertir en trigo: Teucrium Wheat Fund ETV (WEAT)


----------



## Vedast_borrado (23 Mar 2012)

Atanor dijo:


> Este fondo está muy bien para invertir en trigo: Teucrium Wheat Fund ETV (WEAT)



Parece que tiene un volumen minúsculo :S


----------



## Atanor (23 Mar 2012)

Vedast dijo:


> Parece que tiene un volumen minúsculo :S



Si, ese es el problema. La mejor opción es el DBA que dice Carlos. Una cesta balanceada de materias primas agrícolas y con volumen. Yo he tradeado con el en intradía varias veces.


----------



## carloszorro (23 Mar 2012)

Atanor dijo:


> Si, ese es el problema. La mejor opción es el DBA que dice Carlos. Una cesta balanceada de materias primas agrícolas y con volumen. Yo he tradeado con el en intradía varias veces.



¿Cómo anda de comisiones este fondo?
¿Requiere un capital mínimo para comprar o vender?
¿Está diseñado para intradía o sirve para el largo plazo también?


----------



## debianita (23 Mar 2012)

JJA Profile | iPath Dow Jones UBS Agriculture Stock - Yahoo! Finance

The index is composed of seven futures contracts: soybeans, corn, wheat, cotton, soybean oil, coffee and sugar.

No tiene tanto volumen como el DBA. 

Tambien está el DBC que incluye petroleo, gas, metal, cobre, trigo, azucar, joro...

DBC: Summary for PowerShares DB Commodity Index - Yahoo! India Finance

Como se ha comentado, lo importante es que tenga volumen. El DBA parece la mejor opción para los que tenemos ya chatarra ::. A parte el DBA me gusta el chart , en breve me vence un deposito, asi que andaré con el rifle de franco para meter una entradilla.

Creo que me estoy volviendo un fanático, joro+mierdaplata + USO (oil etf) y ahora tanteando los granos ... Me fastidia ver tan claras las cosas :: , algun crítico en la sala?


----------



## carloszorro (23 Mar 2012)

debianita dijo:


> JJA Profile | iPath Dow Jones UBS Agriculture Stock - Yahoo! Finance
> 
> The index is composed of seven futures contracts: soybeans, corn, wheat, cotton, soybean oil, coffee and sugar.
> 
> ...



Un crash, necesitamos unos días de pánico para entrar barato.

Así, como lo de Apple hoy, menudo viaje le han metido!!!


----------



## debianita (23 Mar 2012)

carloszorro dijo:


> Un crash, necesitamos unos días de pánico para entrar barato.
> 
> Así, como lo de Apple hoy, menudo viaje le han metido!!!



Ha sido épico lo de APPL, mejor aun esto:

SkyNet Is Now Cannibalizing Itself: BATS IPO Flash Crashes | ZeroHedge

haciendo trades a 0.00 :XX:

las máquinitas cualquier día nos dan un susto ::, si no nos matan será el momento de entrar con todo lo gordo. Por eso me jode tanto estar en el mundo del papel, pero no vamos a tener todos los huevos en la misma cesta...


----------



## Atanor (23 Mar 2012)

carloszorro dijo:


> ¿Cómo anda de comisiones este fondo?
> ¿Requiere un capital mínimo para comprar o vender?
> ¿Está diseñado para intradía o sirve para el largo plazo también?



¿Te refieres al DBA? Está pensado para el largo plazo. Soy yo el que lo utilizo en intradía igual que SLV o GLD tanto en largos como en cortos para no apalancarme tanto como con futuros. Las comisiones de gestión del fondo creo que son el 0,75%


----------



## carloszorro (23 Mar 2012)

debianita dijo:


> Ha sido épico lo de APPL, mejor aun esto:
> 
> SkyNet Is Now Cannibalizing Itself: BATS IPO Flash Crashes | ZeroHedge
> 
> ...



Marc Faber dice " Es posible que tengamos una corrección significativa en los próximos 3 meses" 
Marc Faber Blog: We May Have A Significant Correction In The Next 3 Months

Podría ser una buena oportunidad para entrar. 

Y si los robots ayudan un poquito, mucho mejor...::


----------



## rory (23 Mar 2012)

Yo tengo cuenta en Deutsche bank y hace unas semanas estuve informándome sobre el tema.

No me hablaron del *powershares db agriculture f*.

Me ofrecieron este DWS Invest Global Agribusiness LC


https://www.dws.es/Productos/Fondos/779/Resumen


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (26 Mar 2012)

Atanor dijo:


> ¿Te refieres al DBA? Está pensado para el largo plazo. Soy yo el que lo utilizo en intradía igual que SLV o GLD tanto en largos como en cortos para no apalancarme tanto como con futuros. Las comisiones de gestión del fondo creo que son el 0,75%



Ahora mismo tengo de todos mis ahorros, 3000€ que no sé qué hacer con ellos.

¿Si fueras yo, los meterías ahí?


----------



## carloszorro (26 Mar 2012)

Da Grappla dijo:


> Ahora mismo tengo de todos mis ahorros, 3000€ que no sé qué hacer con ellos.
> 
> ¿Si fueras yo, los meterías ahí?



La pregunta es para Atanor pero independientemente de lo que te responda me gustaría aportar unos datos. 

Todas las materias primas que componen este fondo están aproximadamente a un 30% del soporte y la tendencia a corto/medio plazo es bajista, por eso hay un riesgo de bajada importante a corto plazo que en realidad es lo interesante, intentar pillar el suelo de estos activos con vistas al largo plazo. 
Si eres capaz de aguantar pérdidas del 30% temporalmente puedes entrar ahora mismo, si crees que pueden bajar un poco más espera. De cualquier forma a largo plazo creo que los precios actuales se van pulverizar.


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (26 Mar 2012)

carloszorro dijo:


> La pregunta es para Atanor pero independientemente de lo que te responda me gustaría aportar unos datos.
> 
> Todas las materias primas que componen este fondo están aproximadamente a un 30% del soporte y la tendencia a corto/medio plazo es bajista, por eso hay un riesgo de bajada importante a corto plazo que en realidad es lo interesante, intentar pillar el suelo de estos activos con vistas al largo plazo.
> Si eres capaz de aguantar pérdidas del 30% temporalmente puedes entrar ahora mismo, si crees que pueden bajar un poco más espera. De cualquier forma a largo plazo creo que los precios actuales se van pulverizar.




Sí podría aguantarlas temporalmente. Pero por supuesto también puedo esperar un poquito si así se considera idóneo.


También estoy pendiente de lo que se haga con el agua de Madrid, pero es cierto que me da miedo eso de "empresa público-privada" ya que me huele a saqueo de tanto los ciudadanos como de los accionistas.


----------



## JoTaladro (26 Mar 2012)

Da Grappla dijo:


> Sí podría aguantarlas temporalmente. Pero por supuesto también puedo esperar un poquito si así se considera idóneo.
> 
> 
> También estoy pendiente de lo que se haga con el agua de Madrid, pero es cierto que me da miedo eso de "empresa público-privada" ya que me huele a saqueo de tanto los ciudadanos como de los accionistas.



De todas formas habrá que estar al loro, para ver si se acerca la cotización a los "soportes" para afinar la entrada.

Para entrar en ese fondo, ¿con qué plataforma?


----------



## Fetuccini (26 Mar 2012)

Da Grappla dijo:


> Sí podría aguantarlas temporalmente. Pero por supuesto también puedo esperar un poquito si así se considera idóneo.
> 
> También estoy pendiente de lo que se haga con el agua de Madrid, pero es cierto que me da miedo eso de "empresa público-privada" *ya que me huele a saqueo de tanto los ciudadanos como de los accionistas*.



Yo huyo de cotizadas del Ibex por eso mismo. Al final siempre está el Marqués de Fulanito o Pedro Solves de Consejero, Subdirector General, etc. cobrando un sueldazo infladísimo y jubilaciones muchimillonarias, mientras tú como accionista te comes una mierda de beneficios y de dividendos.


----------



## Atanor (26 Mar 2012)

Da Grappla dijo:


> Ahora mismo tengo de todos mis ahorros, 3000€ que no sé qué hacer con ellos.
> 
> ¿Si fueras yo, los meterías ahí?



Si esos son todos tus ahorros sinceramente no los invertiría en un fondo de futuros sobre materias primas, a no ser que ya tengas otras inversiones en metales preciosos y dinero en liquidez además de esos 3000.


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (26 Mar 2012)

Atanor dijo:


> Si esos son todos tus ahorros sinceramente no los invertiría en un fondo de futuros sobre materias primas, a no ser que ya tengas otras inversiones en metales preciosos y dinero en liquidez además de esos 3000.



Joder Atanor, que en el mismo párrafo que me citas pone que de mis ahorros, hay 3000€ que no sé que hacer con ellos.

Tengo tierras físicas (1 hectárea con establos, granero, almacén, cocina y un sitio donde dormir y está mi padre en plan prejubilao dándole al tema huerta) con agua (un pozo sus buenos m3 de agua de la buena), tengo metales, tengo karlillos (que son metales pero con liquidez inmediata), etc

Pero hay 3000€ que no sé qué hacer con ellos y veo una buena idea el entrar en estos temas.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 12:42 ---------- El original se escribió a las 12:38 ----------




Fetuccini dijo:


> Yo huyo de cotizadas del Ibex por eso mismo. Al final siempre está el Marqués de Fulanito o Pedro Solves de Consejero, Subdirector General, etc. cobrando un sueldazo infladísimo y jubilaciones muchimillonarias, mientras tú como accionista te comes una mierda de beneficios y de dividendos.



Ahí le diste.

Además con la inseguridad jurídica de este país, algo eminentemente atractivo como es el suministro de agua potable de alta calidad como es la de Madrid a una región de millones de habitantes, se convierte en futurible "nacionalícese" (con los mismos marqueses y solbes pero de consejeros patrióticos) o cosas así.


----------



## Atanor (26 Mar 2012)

Da Grappla dijo:


> Joder Atanor, que en el mismo párrafo que me citas pone que de mis ahorros, hay 3000€ que no sé que hacer con ellos.
> 
> Tengo tierras físicas (1 hectárea con establos, granero, almacén, cocina y un sitio donde dormir y está mi padre en plan prejubilao dándole al tema huerta) con agua (un pozo sus buenos m3 de agua de la buena), tengo metales, tengo karlillos (que son metales pero con liquidez inmediata), etc
> 
> ...


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (26 Mar 2012)

Atanor dijo:


> Perdona leí mal. Había entendido que todos tus ahorros eran 3000 euros.




¿Qué tal ves entrar con ellos esperando un tiempo prudencial como dice Carloszorro por su tendencia bajista?


----------



## Atanor (26 Mar 2012)

Da Grappla dijo:


> ¿Qué tal ves entrar con ellos esperando un tiempo prudencial como dice Carloszorro por su tendencia bajista?



Pues esperando a que cambie la tendencia lo veo bien.


----------



## carloszorro (26 Mar 2012)

Da Grappla dijo:


> ¿Qué tal ves entrar con ellos esperando un tiempo prudencial como dice Carloszorro por su tendencia bajista?



Si queremos mantener la inversión durante más de cuatro años tenemos dos opciones:

1- Esperar a que corte la directriz bajista, olvidarse de comprar cerca del soporte y probablemente sacrificar un 20% pero entramos en tendencia.

2- Como no se trata de asegurar nada a corto plazo simplemente intentamos comprar lo más barato posible aunque tengamos que mantenernos en pérdidas durante meses, entramos cerca del soporte de largo plazo, esta segunda opción tiene un estilo Warren Buffet, es imprescindible no necesitar la pasta a corto plazo pero a largo plazo arañas mejores resultados.


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (26 Mar 2012)

carloszorro dijo:


> Si queremos mantener la inversión durante más de cuatro años tenemos dos opciones:
> 
> 1- Esperar a que corte la directriz bajista, olvidarse de comprar cerca del soporte y probablemente sacrificar un 20% pero entramos en tendencia.
> 
> 2- Como no se trata de asegurar nada a corto plazo simplemente intentamos comprar lo más barato posible aunque tengamos que mantenernos en pérdidas durante meses, entramos cerca del soporte de largo plazo, esta segunda opción tiene un estilo Warren Buffet, es imprescindible no necesitar la pasta a corto plazo pero a largo plazo arañas mejores resultados.



Pienso en el largo plazo, sin duda.

Gracias Carlos. Estaré atento.

Si te parece, ¿podrías opinar acerca del Canal de Ysabel II?


----------



## Fetuccini (27 Mar 2012)

carloszorro dijo:


> Si queremos mantener la inversión durante más de cuatro años tenemos dos opciones:
> 
> 1- Esperar a que corte la directriz bajista, olvidarse de comprar cerca del soporte y probablemente sacrificar un 20% pero entramos en tendencia.
> 
> 2- Como no se trata de asegurar nada a corto plazo simplemente intentamos comprar lo más barato posible aunque tengamos que mantenernos en pérdidas durante meses, entramos cerca del soporte de largo plazo, esta segunda opción tiene un estilo Warren Buffet, es imprescindible no necesitar la pasta a corto plazo pero a largo plazo arañas mejores resultados.



Jeremy Grantham, que es experto en aprovechar burbujas, siempre dice "average in" (entrar promediando) cuando recomienda entrar en alguna inversión. Ahora mismo lo recomienda especialmente para metales industriales y commodities agrícolas, ya que da por seguro el cambio de tendencia. Peter Lynch también recomendaba promediar antes que esperar cambio de tendencia. Buffett es más de entrar a cañón, por su paranoia (justificada) a que le copien la inversión y le salga más caro entrar.

Así que el que tenga 3.000€ podría entrar en tres o cuatro golpes de unos 1.000€ (dependiendo de las comisiones).

Esto es radicalmente diferente a lo que hacían los hinbersores de Jazztel y Terra "promediando a la baja" cuando la acción iba al guano. Vosotros estáis entrando con buenos fundamentales y buenos precios, pero no podéis prever cómo se comportará el mercado a corto plazo.


----------



## carloszorro (27 Mar 2012)

Fetuccini dijo:


> Jeremy Grantham, que es experto en aprovechar burbujas, siempre dice "average in" (entrar promediando) cuando recomienda entrar en alguna inversión. Ahora mismo lo recomienda especialmente para metales industriales y commodities agrícolas, ya que da por seguro el cambio de tendencia. Peter Lynch también recomendaba promediar antes que esperar cambio de tendencia. Buffett es más de entrar a cañón, por su paranoia (justificada) a que le copien la inversión y le salga más caro entrar.
> 
> Así que el que tenga 3.000€ podría entrar en tres o cuatro golpes de unos 1.000€ (dependiendo de las comisiones).
> 
> Esto es radicalmente diferente a lo que hacían los hinbersores de Jazztel y Terra "promediando a la baja" cuando la acción iba al guano. Vosotros estáis entrando con buenos fundamentales y buenos precios, pero no podéis prever cómo se comportará el mercado a corto plazo.



No, esto no tiene nada que ver con Terra, esta desaceleración es una oportunidad para buscar entradas a buenos precios, el final de la burbuja está lejos.

Este hilo y otros semejantes arrancan muy pocas visitas, eso es un excelente indicador de que no existe burbuja en el sector.

Estoy leyendo cosas de Jeremy Grantham y parece un tipo que sabe bastante de mercados.


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (27 Mar 2012)

Me gusta esa idea de entrar en tres veces con 1000€.

Me voy a leer el prospectus otra vez.


----------



## Fetuccini (27 Mar 2012)

carloszorro dijo:


> No, esto no tiene nada que ver con Terra, esta desaceleración es una oportunidad para buscar entradas a buenos precios, el final de la burbuja está lejos.
> 
> Este hilo y otros semejantes arrancan muy pocas visitas, eso es un excelente indicador de que *no existe burbuja en el sector*.
> 
> Estoy leyendo cosas de Jeremy Grantham y parece un tipo que sabe bastante de mercados.



Precisamente leí algo de ese tipo hace poco en que decía que era la anti-burbuja. Todo el sector de commodities lleva en una bajada secular, del orden del 1% anual, y por tanto los inversores no lo tienen en cuenta. Hasta yo era muy reacio a ese sector precisamente por su larguíiiiisima tendencia bajista, a pesar de sus burbujas puntuales, pero ahora me lo estoy pensando seriamente.

Jeremy razona que esa bajada de precios se debe a una combinación petróleo barato + fertilizante barato + terrenos buenos baratos, y que esa combinación ha tocado a su fin TODA JUNTA. Da por seguro que las tres cosas subirán de precio por la entrada en la economía de las emergentes (sector en el que ha invertido en la última década con buenísimos resultados) y por el agotamiento de las tres. Hasta tiene una visión muy curiosa de las minas de metales, augurando que no falta tanto para que las minas más importantes de cobre sean los vertederos.

En definitiva, Jeremy dice que los precios actuales son justos (ni baratísimo ni carísimo), pero intuye un cambio de tendencia en proceso.

Yo personalmente he entrado largo en BASF, aparte de por su negocio de "plásticos" por el de derivados de petróleo y agricultura. Además no tienen tan mala imagen como Monsanto, aunque en agricultura se dedican prácticamente a lo mismo. Ahí lo dejo como otra idea de aprovechar el sector.


----------



## carloszorro (27 Mar 2012)

Punt dijo:


> Hilo intersante aunque completamente Sith.
> 
> Monsanto, no sé, lo veo un poco caro : PER de más de 25 cuando tienes otras blue-chips a 16 ó 17. Habría que compararlo con otras empresas del sector, que no lo he hecho.
> 
> ...



Un PER 25 es demasiado alto, incluso si tenemos suerte de pillarlo en la zona de 60$ el PER sería elevado.


----------



## hinka (27 Mar 2012)

Buenas 

Maximo	Actual Caida desde maximos
Corn 799 629 21,28%
Soybeans 1660	1395,75 15,92%
Sugar 36,08 26,09 27,69%
Live Cattle 128,85	128,85 00,00%
Cocoa 3826 2952 22,84%
Coffee 298,35 164,6 44,83%
Lean Hogs 107,475 85,5 20,45%
Wheat 1334,5 1073 19,60%
Kansas Wheat	1384,75 1170 15,51%
Feeder Cattle 159,05 157,225 1,15%
Cotton 227	200,23 11,79%

Perdidas: 19,87%

DBA 42,03 28,43 32,36%

Diferencia: 12,49%

Desde mi ignorancia. Si hubiese comprado en maximos los productos que trae el fondo que se pone en este post PowerShares DB Agriculture Fund (DBA):

Corn 12.50
Soybeans 12.50
Sugar 12.50
Live Cattle 12.50
Cocoa 11.11
Coffee 11.11
Lean Hogs 8.33
Wheat 6.25
Kansas Wheat 6.25
Feeder Cattle 4.17
Cotton 2.7

Hubiese perdido un 19,87% 
Si hubiese comprado en maximos el fondo hubiese perdido un 32,36%.
Es que me parece mucha diferencia ienso:..... Igual es que mezclo churras con merinas. ::


Datos:
Gráfico de ETF de PowerShares DB Agriculture Fund - Yahoo! Finanzas
Corn Monthly Commodity Futures Price Chart
Soybeans Monthly Commodity Futures Price Chart
Sugar #11 Monthly Commodity Futures Price Chart
Live Cattle (Globex) Monthly Commodity Futures Price Chart
Cocoa Monthly Commodity Futures Price Chart
Coffee Monthly Commodity Futures Price Chart
Lean Hogs (Globex) Monthly Commodity Futures Price Chart
Wheat (Globex) Monthly Commodity Futures Price Chart
Wheat (Kansas) (Electronic) Monthly Commodity Futures Price Chart
Feeder Cattle (Globex) Monthly Commodity Futures Price Chart
Cotton #2 Monthly Commodity Futures Price Chart

Post: perdon pero no doy centrado los datos....:o


----------



## carloszorro (27 Mar 2012)

hinka dijo:


> Buenas
> 
> Maximo	Actual Caida desde maximos
> Corn 799 629 21,28%
> ...



Le falta algo a este fondo, le falta un 2,51% que creo que está en acciones o algo por el estilo, lo miraré.


----------



## Fetuccini (28 Mar 2012)

carloszorro dijo:


> Le falta algo a este fondo, le falta un 2,51% que creo que está en acciones o algo por el estilo, lo miraré.








A mí me sale que suma 100.


----------



## Asmodee (28 Mar 2012)

Gráfico de ETF de PowerShares DB Agriculture Fund - Yahoo! Finanzas

Yo llevo un tiempo pensando en entrar aquí, aunque coincido en que pensando en el largo plazo. Por el momento espero porque creo que bajará más.

Me parece muy interesante este hilo. Gracias a todos por el nivel que mostráis.


----------



## japiluser (28 Mar 2012)

Estoy leyendo cosas de Jeremy Grantham 

cómo cuales ? ( si puede saberse )
un saludo
japi


----------



## carloszorro (28 Mar 2012)

japiluser dijo:


> Estoy leyendo cosas de Jeremy Grantham
> 
> cómo cuales ? ( si puede saberse )
> un saludo
> japi



*10 consejos de Jeremy Grantham para inversores particulares*

"Consejos de inversión de tu tío Polonio"
Para inversores individuales que van a partir a peligrosos viajes de inversión.

*1. Cree en la historia.* En la inversión Santayana tiene razón: la historia se repite y se repite, y si lo olvidas es por tu cuenta y riesgo. Todas las burbujas se pinchan, todos los delirios de inversión pasarán. Es absolutamente necesario ignorar los intereses creados de la industria y las cheerleaders inevitables que le aseguran que esta vez se trata de un nuevo nivel de alta o una más alta forma permanente nivel de productividad, incluso si ese punto de vista proviene de la Reserva Federal se. Sobre todo si viene de allí.
El mercado es gloriosamente ineficiente y deambula errante lejos de su precio justo. Pero finalmente, después de romper tu corazón y tu paciencia (y, para los profesionales, los de sus clientes también), volverá a su valor objetivo. Su tarea es sobrevivir hasta que eso ocurra. He aquí cómo.

*2. "Ni un prestamista ni el prestatario seas".* Si pides prestado para invertir, interferirá en tu capacidad de supervivencia. Las carteras no apalancadas no pueden ser sacadas del mercado, las apalancadas sí. . El apalancamiento reduce el activo más importante para los inversores: la paciencia.
Se alienta la agresividad financiera, la imprudencia y la codicia. Eleva tus rentabilidades más, más y más, hasta que de repente te arruina. A un particular le permite tener hoy lo que no realmente no se podría permitir hasta mañana. Ha demostrado ser tan seductor que los ciudadanos en masa no han podido resistirse, como si fuera una droga. Asimismo, los gobiernos, desde la Edad Media y ahora en especial, al parecer, han demostrado igualmente ser incapaces de controlarse.
Cualquier sociedad sana debería reconocer la trampa de la deuda y aprobar leyes en consecuencia. Los pagos de intereses no deberían ser en absoluto deducibles de impuestos. Por ley, la deuda pública debería tener un límite sensible de, digamos el 50% del PIB, con las transgresiones actuales se necesitarían 10 o 20 años para corregirla...) Pero, volvamos a las inversiones...

*3. No ponga todo de su tesoro en un barco.* Esto es tan obvio como el más básico consejo de inversión podría ser. Lo sabían ya los comerciantes miles de años atrás. Varias inversiones diferentes, cuantos más mejor, le darán a tu cartera mayor fortaleza ante las adversidades, la capacidad de resistir mejor los shocks. Es evidente que cuantas más inversiones y más variadas, mayor será la probabilidad de sobrevivir los períodos críticos en los que tus grandes apuestas van mal.

*4. Se paciente y enfócate al largo plazo.* Espera a las buenas cartas. Si has esperado, y esperado un poco más, hasta que finalmente aparece un mercado muy barato, este será tu margen de seguridad. Ahora todo lo que tienes que hacer es resistir el dolor, y una muy buena inversión se convertirá en una excepcional. Las acciones concretas generalmente se recuperan, los mercados siempre. Si has seguido las reglas anteriores, te sobrepondrás a las malas noticias.

*5. Reconoce tus ventajas con respecto a los profesionales.* Con mucho, el mayor problema para los profesionales de la inversión está relacionado con su carrera y el riesgo empresarial: la protección de su propio trabajo. La segunda maldición del profesional de la gestión es sobregestionar, provocada por la necesidad de parecer siempre ocupado, de hacer ver que se gana el sustento.
El particular está mucho mejor colocado para esperar pacientemente a que llegue el momento perfecto, sin tener en cuenta lo que otros están haciendo, lo cual es casi imposible para los profesionales.

*6. Trata de contener el optimismo natural. *El optimismo ha sido probablemente una característica positiva de supervivencia. Nuestra especie es optimista y las personas con éxito son, probablemente, más optimista que la media.
Algunas sociedades son también más optimistas que otras: los EE.UU. y Australia son las dos en las que me voy a centrar. Estoy seguro (pero me alegro de no tener que demostrarlo) que tiene mucho que ver con su éxito económico. Los EE.UU., en particular, alienta la asunción de riesgos: los empresarios en quiebra se valoran, no son rechazados.
Mientras que 800 empresas nuevas de Internet en los EE.UU., frente a las 80 de Alemania, pueden perder mucho más dinero, algunas de esas 800 acaban siendo las Amazon y las Facebook de turno. No tienes que ser especialmente mejor, las leyes de la probabilidad se ocuparán de ello.
Pero el optimismo viene con un inconveniente, especialmente para inversores: a los optimistas no les gusta escuchar malas noticias. Dile a un europeo que hay una burbuja inmobiliaria y tendrás un buen debate. Díselo a un australiano y tendrás la Tercera Guerra Mundial. He estado allí, hecho eso! Y en una burbuja del mercado como la de año 2000, noticias pesimistas sobre los mercados serán recibido en EEUU como noticias de una peste bubónica. Los profesionales bajistas serán despedidos sólo para evitar oir hablar del pesimismo. Aquí de nuevo es más fácil para un particular. Mantener la calma es mucho más fácil que para un profesional que está rodeado de noticias calientes todo el día (y a veces de clientes furiosos también). No es fácil, pero es más fácil.

*7. Sin embargo, en raras ocasiones, intenta ser valiente.* Puedes hacer apuestas más grandes que los profesionales cuando se presentan oportunidades extremas. El mayor riesgo que existe para ellos, el que proviene de los reveses temporales (la pérdida extrema de los clientes y el negocio) no existe para ti. Así que, si los números que dicen que es un valor excepcionalmente barato en un mercado infravalorado, aprieta los dientes y ve a por ello.
*
8. Resístete a la masa: valora sólo números.* Podemos estar de acuerdo que en la vida real, en oposición a la vida teórica, este es el más difícil de consejos a seguir: el entusiasmo de la multitud es difícil de resistir. Ver a los vecinos hacerse ricos al final de las burbujas mientras te sientas a que pase pacientemente es una verdadera tortura. La mejor manera de resistir es hacer tus propias mediciones simples de valor, o encontrar una fuente fiable (y comprobar sus cálculos de tiempo en tiempo).
A continuación, rinde reverencias a los números y tratar de ignorar todo lo demás. Ignorar especialmente a corto plazo las noticias: el flujo y reflujo de las noticias económicas y políticas es irrelevante. El valor de las acciones se basan en todo el valor futuro de los dividendos y los beneficios de muchas décadas en adelante. Los retrocesos económicos de corto plazo no tienen impactos apreciables a largo plazo sobre empresas concretas, eso por no hablar de las clases de activos generales en las que debes concentrarte. Deja esas complejidades a los profesionales, que en promedio perderán dinero tratando de descifrarlas.
Recuerda también que en las grandes oportunidades para evitar el dolor o ganar dinero (las únicas oportunidades de inversión que realmente importan), los números son casi escandalosamente obvios: frente a una media a largo plazo de 15 veces los beneficios, el mercado alcanzó su punto máximo en 1929 en 21 veces, pero en la burbuja del 2000 el S&P 500 alcanzó un máximo de 35 veces! A la inversa, la baja en 1982 era de menos de 8 veces. ¡Esto no va de matemáticas complejas!

*9. Al final es bastante simple.* En serio. Permítanme darles algunos datos alentadores. En GMO predecimos rendimientos de los activos de clase en una manera simple y robusta, aparentemente: asumimos que los márgenes de beneficios y los ratios de precios revertirán a la media en siete años desde el nivel en el que están hoy. Hemos hecho esto desde 1994 y llevamos ya 40 previsiones trimestrales (Empezamos con 10 años y nos pasamos a 8 recientemente)
Bien, cada una de las 40 veces las previsiones han sido efectivas sobre sobre la aleatoriedad y en algunos casos ha sorprendentemente precisa. Estas estimaciones no dependen de los matices o doctorados. Se trata de ignorar a la multitud, de elaborar relaciones simples y ser paciente. (Pero, si usted es un profesional, serán también de un riesgo colosal para el negocio).
Ahora, mira nuestras últimas predicciones a 10 años que concluyeron el pasado 31 de diciembre (gráfico de abajo). Y anímate. Estas previsiones se realizaron con una metodología robusta pero simple. El problema es que, a pesar de que pueden ser simples de producir, para los profesionales son difíciles de implementar. Para muchos de vosotros, los inversores individuales, sin embargo, puede resultar mucho más fácil.

*10. "Y sobre todo: sé sincero contigo mismo." *La mayoría de los que jugamos al tenis nos hemos beneficiado de jugar contra los no-realistas: los que juegan con una visión romántica de ese glorioso día de septiembre de hace 20 años. Aquel dia en que cada revés que intentaban se iba a la línea y cada dejada salía perfecta, en vez de fijarse en que sus habilidades en la actualidad están tristemente atrofiadas y su capacidad física se ha reducido. Y gracias a Dios por ellos. Pero hacer esto en la inversión es brutalmente caro.
Para tener éxito en la inversión como particular, es absolutamente necesario que usted conozca sus limitaciones, así como sus fortalezas y debilidades. Si puede ser paciente y hacer caso omiso a la multitud, es probable que le vaya muy bien.
Pero imaginar que puedes, y adoptar un enfoque erróneo a continuación, que le permite ser seducido o intimidado por la multitud y entrar tarde o salir pronto es un desastre garantizado. Debes conocer tus umbrales de paciencia y dolor, y no jugar por encima de tus posibilidades. Si no puedes resistir la tentación, NO DEBES gestionar tu propio dinero de ningún modo. No hay reuniones de inversores anónimos a las que asistir.
Hay, sin embargo, dos alternativas perfectamente razonables: o bien contratar a un gestor que tiene esas habilidades (recordando que es aún más difícil para los profesionales quedarse al margen de la multitud) o bien elegir un índice diversificado y global de acciones y bonos, poner su dinero en él y tratar de no mirar de nuevo hasta que se jubile. Incluso entonces, mirar sólo para ver cuánto dinero usted puede sacar con mucha prudencia.
Por otro lado, si usted tiene paciencia, un umbral de dolor decente y la capacidad de evitar caer en la mentalidad de la masa,
junto a unos conocimientos básicos de matemáticas a nivel del colegio, y sentido común... Entonces ve por ello.
En mi opinión, tienes suficientes cartas a tu favor y superarás a la mayoría de los profesionales (que es triste, pero en realidad, algo bastante fácil) e incluso podrías hacerlo muy bien con tus inversiones.
"Buena suerte".

10 consejos de Jeremy Grantham para inversores particulares


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (28 Mar 2012)

Por hablar de algo

¿Diseccionamos cada commodity? Ahí van impresiones de un ignorante.


Corn 12.50 Cada vez más usado; sirope de maiz contenido en mil mierdas
Soybeans 12.50 Para alimentar ganado y mil mierdas también
Sugar 12.50 Va siendo demonizado, pero cada vez más consumido también.
Live Cattle 12.50 Demanda en aumento en Asia aunque baje en occidente.
Cocoa 11.11 Contenido en mil mierdas también, adictivo.
Coffee 11.11 ¿Se pasarán los asiáticos al café? Sería un bombazo. En India sí.
Lean Hogs 8.33 Brutales aumentos de precio según tire China o no
Wheat 6.25 Lo de siempre
Kansas Wheat 6.25 ¿¿¿???
Feeder Cattle 4.17 ¿Esto es forraje?
Cotton 2.7 Sector textil...ni idea.


----------



## carloszorro (28 Mar 2012)

Da Grappla dijo:


> Por hablar de algo
> 
> ¿Diseccionamos cada commoditie? Ahí van impresiones de un ignorante.
> 
> ...



Creo que los mercados que hay que vigilar son los emergentes porque ahí hay un mercado potencial enorme.

Azúcar:







Un gráfico hasta 2.010 sin actualizar, pero sirve para ver claramente la evolución "consumista" del gigante asiático.


----------



## hinka (28 Mar 2012)

Da Grappla dijo:


> Por hablar de algo
> 
> ¿Diseccionamos cada commoditie? Ahí van impresiones de un ignorante.
> 
> ...



Cotton!!!!! Este es el que más futuro tiene. Es con lo que se hacen billetes y al ritmo que están imprimiendo....:XX:


----------



## carloszorro (28 Mar 2012)

hinka dijo:


> Cotton!!!!! Este es el que más futuro tiene. Es con lo que se hacen billetes y al ritmo que están imprimiendo....:XX:



Ese es el lumber que está bastante infravalorado a pesar de la demanda FED-iana.::







Casi nadie quiere comprar explotaciones forestales, la burbuja bajista ha hecho mucho daño, las plagas y el crack de la construcción también.


----------



## carloszorro (28 Mar 2012)

Punt dijo:


> Se van a enterar en Duke & Duke cuando les secuestremos el mercado de tripas de cerdo
> 
> http://www.top10films.co.uk/img/billy-trading-places.jpg
> 
> ...



Los futuros tienen fecha de vencimiento, los ETFs creo que no.


----------



## japiluser (28 Mar 2012)

carloszorro dijo:


> Los futuros tienen fecha de vencimiento, los ETFs creo que no.



Los ETFs no tienen fecha de vencimiento.


----------



## carloszorro (28 Mar 2012)

Punt dijo:


> Un forero ya lo ha indicado más arriba: los precios del petróleo. A corto plazo ésta la razón No. 1 para que suban las commodities agrícolas, pero... yo despues de analizarlo un tiempo he llegado a la conclusion, y esto es un análisis personal sujeto a cambios  de que el petróleo está burbujeado.
> .



Parece que te están haciendo caso los jefes, intentan manipular los precios a la baja a corto plazo.



Francia estudia liberar reservas de petróleo junto a Reino Unido y EEUU - elEconomista.es


Francia está en contacto con Reino Unido y Estados Unidos sobre una posible liberación de reservas estratégicas de petróleo para empujar a la baja los precios de los combustibles.

Este mes, fuentes británicas habían dicho que Londres estaba preparada para cooperar con Washington en una liberación de reservas estratégicas de crudo, esperada para dentro de unos meses, en un intento para evitar que los valores del combustible estrangulen el crecimiento en un año en el que Estados Unidos también celebra elecciones.

El ministro de Energía de Francia, Eric Besson, ha confesado hoy a los periodistas tras un encuentro semanal de ministros que Estados Unidos había pedido a Francia que se uniera en una posible liberación de inventarios de emergencia.


----------



## debianita (28 Mar 2012)

Strategic Petroleum Reserve (United States) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The current inventory is displayed on the SPR's website. As of May 31, 2011, the inventory was 726.5 million barrels (115,500,000 m3). *This equates to 34 days of oil at current daily US consumption levels of 21 million barrels per day (3,300,000 m3/d).* At recent market prices ($65 a barrel as of October 2008) the SPR holds over $34.3 billion in sweet crude and approximately $51.2 billion in sour crude (assuming a $15/barrel discount for sulfur content). The total value of the crude in the SPR is approximately $85.5 billion USD. The price paid for the oil is $20.1 billion (an average of $28.42 per barrel).[1]

No creo que vaya a bajar mucho :XX: y cuando lo gasten tendrán que comprar de nuevo :rolleye:

Global strategic petroleum reserves - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
France has an SPR with an approximate size of 65,000,000 barrels (10,300,000 m3).[40] As of 2000 jet fuel stocks were required for at least 55 days of consumption, with half of those stocks controlled by the Société Anonyme de Gestion des Stocks de Sécurité (SAGESS) and the other half controlled by producers

Spain has an SPR with an approximate size of 120,000,000 barrels (19,000,000 m3)

The United Kingdom has created a strategic reserve, the size is unknown.


----------



## hinka (30 Mar 2012)

¿Este tipo de fondos tienen una duración en el tiempo?


----------



## hinka (30 Mar 2012)

A fin de semana.....
Corn 17,65
Soybeans 20,72
Sugar 25,78
Live Cattle +0,70
Cocoa 34,16
Coffee 25,44
Lean Hogs 15,36
Wheat 48,82
Kansas Wheat	46,92
Feeder Cattle	0,00
Cotton 56,89
Lo que supone una caida de un 33,36% desde maximos.
Y el fondo tiene una caida del 33,17%

Datos más destacados (desde el anterior analisis):
Recuperación (20%) del Cafe.
Y caida abultadas (30%) del Trigo y del Algodon.


----------



## Fetuccini (31 Mar 2012)

hinka dijo:


> ¿Este tipo de fondos tienen una duración en el tiempo?



El ETF funciona exactamente igual que una acción: es como invertir en una "empresa" que se dedica a la compra-venta de commodities. Los futuros sí tienen fechas de vencimiento, pero si has tenido que preguntar (no offense) no debería afectarte.


----------



## Rexter (1 Abr 2012)

Según he visto son todo fondos extranjeros. Tengo unos 1200 euros que no necesito, para mí es una buena cantidad, pero ya sé que para los mercados es como no tener prácticamente nada. ¿Sería rentable invertir en esto teniendo en cuenta las comisiones?
Y no habría alguna forma de tratar de invertir en esto "independientemente", me refieroo a no tener que depender de unos fondos empaquetados de forma determinada.


----------



## Fetuccini (2 Abr 2012)

alvarexter dijo:


> Según he visto son todo fondos extranjeros. Tengo unos 1200 euros que no necesito, para mí es una buena cantidad, pero ya sé que para los mercados es como no tener prácticamente nada. ¿Sería rentable invertir en esto teniendo en cuenta las comisiones?
> Y no habría alguna forma de tratar de invertir en esto "independientemente", me refieroo a no tener que depender de unos fondos empaquetados de forma determinada.



Las comisiones que te "machacan" son las de número, por ejemplo si una operación te cuesta 15€ + 0.2% sobre inversión, esos 15€ son el 1.5% de 1.000€; pero sólo son el 0.15% de 10.000€. Así que te compensa meter más cantidad para minimizar la comisión.

Respecto a invertir directamente (entiendo que comprar un ETF sobre UNA sola commodity)... puedes hacerlo si encuentras el ETF. Si lo que pretendes es jugar a futuros con el petróleo o el trigo, gástate los 1.200€ en otra cosa.


----------



## carloszorro (3 Abr 2012)

*Nadie quiere una granja.*

La edad media de los agricultores en Japón es de 66. La edad media de los agricultores en Australia y el Reino Unido es de 58. La mayor tasa de suicidios en Gran Bretaña son agricultores. Nadie quiere cultivar. Sin embargo, hay más consumidores que nunca. Siete mil millones de personas. ¿Qué vamos a comer? Cada año, los EE.UU. tiene algo así como 225.000 licenciados en relaciones públicas. Creo que hay 20.000 graduados en agricultura en los EE.UU. ahora. ¿Ha tratado alguna vez de comer un comunicado de prensa? 

Jim Rogers Blog: Nobody Wants To Farm Anymore


----------



## rory (3 Abr 2012)

carloszorro dijo:


> *Nadie quiere una granja.*
> 
> La edad media de los agricultores en Japón es de 66. La edad media de los agricultores en Australia y el Reino Unido es de 58. La mayor tasa de suicidios en Gran Bretaña son agricultores. Nadie quiere cultivar. Sin embargo, hay más consumidores que nunca. Siete mil millones de personas. ¿Qué vamos a comer? Cada año, los EE.UU. tiene algo así como 225.000 licenciados en relaciones públicas. Creo que hay 20.000 graduados en agricultura en los EE.UU. ahora. ¿Ha tratado alguna vez de comer un comunicado de prensa?
> 
> Jim Rogers Blog: Nobody Wants To Farm Anymore



Yo también soy de la misma opinión Carloszorro, además de que me tira la tierra y mi sueño es tener unas buenas ha, pero hay que verlo desde otro punto de vista.

Tú mismo lo has dicho, hay demasiadas bocas que alimentar....y cuando pasa esto suele llegar presta la guadaña de la guerra para eliminar demanda.

No lo descartéis, ya que es muy probable. Ya sé que no eres para nada madmaxista, pero es otro factor a tener en cuenta.

De todas formas, en un escenario bélico, los países exportadores de materias primas libres de destrucción siempre se han beneficiado de lo lindo, como Méjico, Argentina, etc. Los precios de todo subirían la de dios también, pero las tierras bajarían, según zonas, claro está...


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (3 Abr 2012)

carloszorro dijo:


> *Nadie quiere una granja.*
> 
> La edad media de los agricultores en Japón es de 66. La edad media de los agricultores en Australia y el Reino Unido es de 58. La mayor tasa de suicidios en Gran Bretaña son agricultores. Nadie quiere cultivar. Sin embargo, hay más consumidores que nunca. Siete mil millones de personas. ¿Qué vamos a comer? Cada año, los EE.UU. tiene algo así como 225.000 licenciados en relaciones públicas. Creo que hay 20.000 graduados en agricultura en los EE.UU. ahora. ¿Ha tratado alguna vez de comer un comunicado de prensa?
> 
> Jim Rogers Blog: Nobody Wants To Farm Anymore



Eso va a cambiar en cantidad de sitios.

En España mismamente hay peña de la construcción que está volviendo al campo incluso a cosas de mera subsistencia.


----------



## carloszorro (3 Abr 2012)

rory dijo:


> Yo también soy de la misma opinión Carloszorro, además de que me tira la tierra y mi sueño es tener unas buenas ha, pero hay que verlo desde otro punto de vista.
> 
> Tú mismo lo has dicho, hay demasiadas bocas que alimentar....y cuando pasa esto suele llegar presta la guadaña de la guerra para eliminar demanda.
> 
> ...



¿En una hipotética III guerra mundial lo más probable es que los alimentos bajen o suban de precio?


----------



## rory (3 Abr 2012)

carloszorro dijo:


> ¿En una hipotética III guerra mundial lo más probable es que los alimentos bajen o suban de precio?



Subirían de lo lindo, pero las tierras, durante y después de la conflagración, bajarían mucho. Mi disertación iba más encaminada hacia el precio de latifundios, granjas, etc.

Como decía, los países productores y que no sean zona de guerra se beneficiarían, como le pasó a Méjico o Argentina.

No quiero ni pensar lo que subiría el precio del trigo si hay movida en Rusia, Canadá y EEUU...

Hay que tomar los dos escenarios posibles

1-Cada vez hay más consumidores y a los asiáticos les está dando por el trigo, el azúcar...

2-Las élites quieren "eliminar demanda" y bajan los consumidores.

En los dos, los alimentos subirán de precio seguramente, pero cada uno es sustancialmente diferente y no hay que descartar el segundo.

No es lo mismo surfear con olas de 1 metro que con olas de 2 metros.


----------



## carloszorro (4 Abr 2012)

Todo transcurre según lo previsto, guanín en cacao y café, el resto de las agrícolas están aguantando bastante bien. 

La prima de riesgo española en casi 400 puntos básicos.:ouch:

Necesito más guano para decidirme a entrar.


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (4 Abr 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Sin ir más lejos, hace unos 5 años pagaron a un familiar cercano* 22 millones de pesetas (unos 130k euros) por dos hectáreas de secano con una casita en ruinas*. No era yo, no cayó esa breva. Era un matrimonio londinense, piloto él, y que en sus ratos libres se le vió con máquinas, plantando, sembrando ...se distraía el hombre, allá él. Hoy día no encontraría a nadie que le diera 15 mil euros.



:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

Al final va a ser que los ingleses son stupids like spanish people


Este hilo se podria resumir en: commodities, burbuja o no burbuja?

Mierda con el oro, mira que no meterme hace unos años. Grrrr


----------



## hinka (19 Abr 2012)

Venga que hace tiempo que no lo pongo. Y para que no se hunda.
Todos tienen caidas desde maximos:
Corn 19,40%
Soybeans 15,48%
Sugar 31,51%
Live Cattle	6,52%
Cocoa 42,00%
Coffee 38,85%
Lean Hogs	22,38%
Wheat 50,49%
Kansas Wheat	49,63%
Feeder Cattle	3,22%
Cotton 58,80%

Desde la última vez que posteé (30/03/2012) 
Corn 1,75%
Soybeans -5,24% La unica que sube.
Sugar 5,73%
Live Cattle	5,82%
Cocoa 7,84%
Coffee 13,41%
Lean Hogs 7,02%
Wheat 1,67%
Kansas Wheat	2,71%
Feeder Cattle	3,22%
Cotton 1,91%

El fondo llega una caida desde maximos:
DBA 35,45%


El analisis de estos 20 días.
Subida de la soja y fuerte caida del cafe.
Continua la caida un 4%.


----------



## carloszorro (19 Abr 2012)

El DBA tiene la primera zona de compra importante en los 23 puntos, estamos muy cerca del primer soporte clave. :baba::baba::baba:

Cotiza a 27,13

Todo circula según lo previsto.


----------



## hinka (19 Abr 2012)

carloszorro dijo:


> El DBA tiene la primera zona de compra importante en los 23 puntos, estamos muy cerca del primer soporte clave. :baba::baba::baba:
> 
> Cotiza a 27,13
> 
> Todo circula según lo previsto.



Ummmmm... Una caida de un 45% desde maximos.....ienso:ienso:ienso:
Si no es mucho preguntar.:fiufiu: Cuando supones que será eso?


----------



## Gabriel78 (19 Abr 2012)

carloszorro dijo:


> El DBA tiene la primera zona de compra importante en los 23 puntos, estamos muy cerca del primer soporte clave. :baba::baba::baba:
> 
> Cotiza a 27,13
> 
> Todo circula según lo previsto.



Dejo aquí el link al gráfico de DBA


----------



## carloszorro (19 Abr 2012)

hinka dijo:


> Ummmmm... Una caida de un 45% desde maximos.....ienso:ienso:ienso:
> Si no es mucho preguntar.:fiufiu: Cuando supones que será eso?



La respuesta es muy sencilla, probablemente se acercará a esa zona en el momento en que el miedo sea extremo y horrible, al estilo de octubre del 2.008.


----------



## carloszorro (1 May 2012)

"No hay que ponerse nervioso hasta que el oro supere los 2.100 dólares" - elEconomista.es

Es la inversión de moda. Las materias primas se han convertido en el activo a tener en todas las carteras con una exposición recomendada de entre el 5 y el 10%. Sin embargo, no es lo mismo invertir en petróleo que hacerlo en oro. Ambos están ahora inmersos en un ciclo alcista, a juzgar por las rentabilidades que se anotan en lo que va de año, pero ¿cuál de ellos lo mantendrá a medio plazo? Michael Lewis, director de materias primas de Deutsche Bank, lo desvela en esta entrevista.

*¿Dónde están ahora las mejores oportunidades en materias primas?*

Estamos en un contexto en el que todos los activos ofrecen una gran volatilidad y eso ha llevado a muchos inversores a interesarse por la inversión en commodities. De todas ellas, donde vemos ahora las mayores oportunidades es el área de metales preciosos, debido a que estamos en un contexto de bajos tipos de interés en el que estos metales salen favorecidos, especialmente el oro.

*¿Incluso aunque haya dejado de ser considerado como activo refugio?*

Sí, el problema ha sido que en los últimos 9 meses los activos refugio como el oro o el franco suizo se han apreciado mucho al calor de fundamentales sino de elementos externos que ha provocado que ahora los inversores no sean tan positivos. Pero eso no quiere decir que el mercado sea bajista sino que su cotización quizá se ha vuelto aburrida y más sostenible, al igual que sucede por ejemplo con la cotización del dólar yen. Pero, aun así la verdad es que cuando hay fuertes caídas en los mercados, aumenta la demanda de oro, sobre todo de inversores como los bancos centrales de países emergentes.

*¿No ve riesgo de burbuja?*

Esa burbuja no tiene sentido de momento. Si hubiera una, el precio debería superar a muchos activos en términos reales. Sólo podríamos empezar a ponernos nerviosos si el oro supera los 2.100 dólares.
*
¿Cuándo cree que el oro llegará a ese nivel?*

A principios del año que viene. Ahora invertía antes en oro que en plata, ya que tiene un componente más industrial por estar ligada al crecimiento en EEUU y es más volátil.
*
¿Por qué los metales están tan ligados a la economía de EEUU y no al resto?*

Porque sigue siendo la que lidera el crecimiento. Además, Europa nunca ha sido importante para las materias primas, aunque sí puede influir negativamente en su cotización de manera indirecta. En cuanto a China, nunca hemos pensado que se enfrente a un aterrizaje duro, por lo que tampoco vemos un peligro en los metales industriales.

*¿Esta positiva expectativa podría truncarse si el precio del petróleo sigue al alza y acaba perjudicando el crecimiento económico?
*
Sí que nos preocupa mucho el precio del petróleo pero no vemos peligro mientras el Brent se mantenga por debajo de los 125 dólares, ya que en ese punto la demanda si podría verse afectada. También consideraríamos peligroso si la economía de EEUU creciera menos del 2-2,5 por ciento. Sin embargo, no creemos que esto suceda, ya que una parte positiva es que aunque el petróleo se haya incrementado no lo ha hecho el resto de fuentes de energía, por lo que la demanda industrial no se ha visto afectada.

*¿Y qué papel juega Irán en eso?*

Es un asunto importante, porque implica una menor oferta pero lo cierto es que, a diferencia de conflictos anteriores, lo que más impulsa ahora el precio del petróleo es la demanda global y sobre todo la que realizan los mercados emergentes .
*
¿Qué perspectivas manejan para las materias primas agrícolas?*

Somos bastante bajistas. El problema que estamos viendo ahora es que hay demasiada oferta en muchas e ellas por lo que sólo volveríamos a tener en cuenta estos activos si viéramos una caída de la oferta o un muy mal tiempo, ya que esto es ahora lo único que podría impulsar los precios.


----------



## Perchas (2 May 2012)

He leído enterito el hilo, ante la que se avecina, me reafirmo aun más en conservar las instalaciones agrícolas y ganaderas que tenemos en el pueblo, pensábamos alquilarlas, pero visto como pinta el asunto, a lo mejor algún día no muy lejano les sirva a mis Hijos y Nietos para no morir de inanición.

Sin embargo, empezare en invertir en sistemas de permacultura, cultivos con Waterbox, invernaderos, energia solar, etc, todo a nivel de las instalaciones que tenemos, (son pequeñitas).

Creo que será la mejor herencia que les dejemos, aparte del conocimiento tecnológico DIY que hemos dado a nuestros hijos.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (3 May 2012)

Esto Va a Petar dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Al final va a ser que los ingleses son stupids like spanish people
> 
> ...



Estos ingleses de los que hablo eran una especie en vías de extinción del valle de Hospitalet de l'Infant hasta la Ribera d'Ebre. 

Imagino que la mayoría vendían su piso en Londres o en su pueblo británico, y con lo obtenido, aquí vivían como Dios, con sol, y haciendo de Robinson Crusoe con comodidades como parabólicas, placas solares e Internet via satélite. Con lo que ganaban con el cambio libra/euro vivían de p.m.

Cuando les devaluaron la libra, en dos meses se quedó vacío de ingleses, la mayoría no pudieron ni vender a mal precio, pero con la libra cercana al euro al cambio, ya no era un chollo vivir aquí, encima con unas legislaciones sobre almacenes agrícolas (en los últimos tiempos es lo que debían simular, almacenes agrícolas y no viviendas) que no invitaban a invertir más en las casas de campo.

Al referirte a burbuja en commodities, te refieres también a las fincas rústicas?. Porque de burbuja, nada. A mí no hay quien me compre las mías .


----------



## carloszorro (3 May 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Estos ingleses de los que hablo eran una especie en vías de extinción del valle de Hospitalet de l'Infant hasta la Ribera d'Ebre.
> 
> Imagino que la mayoría vendían su piso en Londres o en su pueblo británico, y con lo obtenido, aquí vivían como Dios, con sol, y haciendo de Robinson Crusoe con comodidades como parabólicas, placas solares e Internet via satélite. Con lo que ganaban con el cambio libra/euro vivían de p.m.
> 
> ...



Burbuja de momento no hay, al azúcar le queda mucho recorrido hasta alcanzar los precios del año 1974 cuando tocó los 65$. Hoy cotiza a 20$.













Ahora busquen y comparen con gráficos de la bolsa ejpañola o del metro cuadrado de vivienda ejpañola en el mismo espacio temporal.


----------



## hinka (18 May 2012)

Todo más o menos como hace 1 mes.
Todos con caídas, pero estables en el último mes.
Corn 16,65
Soybeans	9,16
Sugar 31,10
LiveCattle	5,28
Cocoa 37,72
Coffee 36,17
LeanHogs	16,45
Wheat 50,06
KansasWheat	49,40
FeederCattle	4,46
Cotton 58,68
28,65

Fondo DBA 35,07

Desde la última vez que posteé (19/04/2012)
Corn 19,40%
Soybeans 15,48%
Sugar 31,51%
Live Cattle	6,52%
Cocoa 42,00%
Coffee 38,85%
Lean Hogs	22,38%
Wheat 50,49%
Kansas Wheat	49,63%
Feeder Cattle	3,22%
Cotton 58,80%


----------



## rory (18 May 2012)

Carlos, ¿crees que ha hecho suelo?

Dejo la gráfica desde 2007

Gráfico de ETF de PowerShares DB Agriculture Fund - Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## carloszorro (18 May 2012)

rory dijo:


> Carlos, ¿crees que ha hecho suelo?
> 
> Dejo la gráfica desde 2007
> 
> Gráfico de ETF de PowerShares DB Agriculture Fund - Yahoo! Finanzas



Es un suelo, la pregunta es si es el definitivo o simplemente está en fase de rebote.


----------



## Gabriel78 (27 May 2012)

No querría trolear el hilo, pero pensaba que una forma de invertir en C. Agricolas a lo lonchafinista podría ser haciendo acopio de paquetes de semilla hortícolas, el otro dia en una tienda habían subido de 1 E a 1,50 E, vamos un subidón, y en caso de que la cosa se pusiera muy chunga podría tener mucha demanda y ser fácilmente vendibles o usadas para consumo propio.
y de un paquete de semilla de lechugas salen muchiiiiisimas


----------



## carloszorro (23 Jun 2012)

Marc Faber: "Los alcistas han tirado la toalla con las materias primas" - elEconomista.es

En una entrevista con la CNBC, el multimillonario inversor Marc Faber afirmó que los inversores alcistas finalmente han "tirado la toalla" con las materias primas, de ahí que hayamos visto caídas en los precios del crudo durante las últimas jornadas.

"Esta debilidad es un claro indicio de que nos dirigimo hacia una contracción de la economía mundial" explicó Faber. Según su punto de vista, "los fundamentos se han venido deteriorando desde hace algún tiempo", de ahi que en estos momentos los eternos alcistas en commodities "hayan tirado la toalla". "En otras palabras, la percepción ha cambiado", apuntó el viernes.

Como viene siendo costumbre, *Faber espera una mayor debilidad en las materias primas industriales, como el crudo, pero indicó que las materias primas agrícolas cuentan con "mejor" perspectiva.*

Sobre el dólar estadounidense, Faber reconoció que "es muy difícil ser optimista con respecto" pero, en comparación a otras monedas, la moneda estadounidense "es ahora una moneda relativamente segura". "La liquidez global se está limitando y por lo tanto es probable que el dólar seguirá apreciándose, también contra el euro", explicó.


----------



## FoSz2 (3 Jul 2012)

Aquí puedo aportar poco, aunque os leo. Me he encontrado estos cuadros de precios teniendo en cuenta la inflación oficial y la que elabora con el método de 1980 shadowstats. Me han parecido interesantes y creo este es el mejor sitio para ponerlos.
































Este no es commoditie agrícola, pero también se come:


----------



## carloszorro (6 Jul 2012)

Ya tenemos una referencia de posible suelo.

Hay rumores de que puede haber un guanazo en los mercados este verano, habrá que estar atentos por si el DBA intenta hacer un doble suelo en la zona de 25.70


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (6 Jul 2012)

jajajaj...recién entraba para decir que me parece que el suelo se aproxima, y veo que el nunca suficientemente valorado Carloszorro se me adelantó.


----------



## carloszorro (7 Jul 2012)

El maiz rebota fuertemente por una terrible sequía en EE.UU que no se recuerda desde hace aproximadamente 60 años. 

Rusia tiene problemas, la cosecha de trigo este año va a ser escasa.Wheat Crop in Russia









El 94,2 por ciento de los universitarios andaluces quieren ser funcionarios o trabajadores asalariados - Libertad Digital

Un estudio realizado por la Universidad de Cádiz, y presentado en el pasado mes de mayo, es que en Andalucía sólo el 5,8 de los universitarios piensa seriamente en crear una empresa. :cook:


----------



## FoSz2 (13 Jul 2012)

Una mini recopilación de lo que ha salido hasta ahora en el hilo. Aparte de la obviedad de comprar tierras de cultivo, han salido los siguiente vehículos de inversión:


powershares db agriculture f

Teucrium Wheat Fund ETV
WEAT: Summary for Teucrium Wheat Fund ETV- Yahoo! Finance

JJA Profile iPath Dow Jones UBS Agriculture Stock
JJA Profile | iPath Dow Jones UBS Agriculture Stock - Yahoo! Finance

PowerShares DB Commodity Index Tracking (DBC)
DBC: Summary for PowerShares DB Commodity Index - Yahoo! India Finance

DWS Invest Global Agribusiness LC
https://www.dws.es/Productos/Fondos/779/Resumen

Y este batiburrillo:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...2563-commodities-agricolas-8.html#post6054465

Es un poco intimidatorio estas formas con tantas letras, aunque entiendo que no son más que nombres.


También la de comprar acciones de empresas químicas con sección agroalimentaria: BASF 
¿Alguna más? ¿ERT sigue en activo o fue adquirida?
De Mosanto se ha comentado que por ahora está muy cara con un PER de más de 25.

Además se ha comentado la alternativa de bajo coste de comprar y almacenar semillas.


PD.- Si veis que me he dejado algo atrás, dadme un toque y lo corrijo.


Ahora lanzo un par de preguntas:

¿Qué pensáis de empresas como esta?
*Para pequeñas inversiones de entre 1000 y 5000 euros (al poner ese abanico no estoy pensando sólo en mí) ¿Qué opción veis que sería la más recomendable?*






EDITO:
Catálogo de vehículos de inversión
http://www.marketskeptics.com/2009/02/how-to-invest-in-agriculture-and-profit.html


----------



## carloszorro (14 Jul 2012)

Al ritmo actual de crecimiento demográfico los agricultores deberán producir más alimentos en los próximos 50 años de los que han producido durante los últimos 10.000 años. FAO.


----------



## tito346 (21 Jul 2012)

Corregirme si me equivoco, parece que el DBA ha cogido tendencia alcista, ha roto resistencias y ha cortado medias moviles a la alza.

¿Sería buen momento para entrar no? ¿mitad del capital ahora mitad cuando se confirme?
¿Qué os parece?

Como adjunto tenéis el gráfico.


----------



## carloszorro (21 Jul 2012)

tito346 dijo:


> Corregirme si me equivoco, parece que el DBA ha cogido tendencia alcista, ha roto resistencias y ha cortado medias moviles a la alza.
> 
> ¿Sería buen momento para entrar no? ¿mitad del capital ahora mitad cuando se confirme?
> ¿Qué os parece?
> ...



Los stocks en mínimos históricos, EE.UU aguantando la peor sequía de los últimos 60 años, este año Rusia va a producir poco trigo y si le sumamos un posible QE3 en Noviembre va a ser complicado ver precios bajos este año. 

Ojalá las bolsas americanas den algún susto por el camino y podamos entrar en medio de alguna corrección, es la única posibilidad que veo.

Técnicamente los niveles que alcanzó en Mayo parecen un suelo definitivo, por la violencia del rebote.


----------



## tito346 (21 Jul 2012)

Yo el stop loss lo colocaría en 25 con algo, el riesgo sería de un 16% aprox, algo elevado pero bueno... a mi me tienta bastante la verdad...


----------



## carloszorro (21 Jul 2012)

tito346 dijo:


> Yo el stop loss lo colocaría en 25 con algo, el riesgo sería de un 16% aprox, algo elevado pero bueno... a mi me tienta bastante la verdad...



Supongamos que finaliza este impulso pronto y luego recorta un 50% fibo, la zona de entrada ideal yo la pondría aproximadamente en 27. Si se espera un crash en las bolsas entraría con la otra mitad de la pasta en la zona de 25.

Esto con vistas al largo plazo, si no vas apalancado ni pondría stop, estos precios son ridiculamente baratos por mucho que algunos digan que la agricultura no tiene futuro.::


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (21 Jul 2012)

Si la agricultura no tiene futuro...no sé qué puede tenerlo.


----------



## hinka (23 Jul 2012)

Acabo de salir de una oficina del db. Y no tienen ni idea de que es el fondo dba. Vamos no saben si que existía. Y no saben si lo pueden vender.
Por donde no habéis contrato vosotros o como tenéis pensado contratarlo.


----------



## carloszorro (23 Jul 2012)

hinka dijo:


> Acabo de salir de una oficina del db. Y no tienen ni idea de que es el fondo dba. Vamos no saben si que existía. Y no saben si lo pueden vender.
> Por donde no habéis contrato vosotros o como tenéis pensado contratarlo.



Yo tengo una cuenta en Novagalicia Banco y me da opción a comprar ese fondo online. Aunque de momento no compré nada.

Novagalicia es de los que están muy jodidos, por si alguno no se ha enterado.


----------



## hinka (24 Jul 2012)

Cree usted que habrá una nueva bajada?


----------



## carloszorro (24 Jul 2012)

hinka dijo:


> Cree usted que habrá una nueva bajada?



Este mercado es mucho más complicado que el de metales preciosos. Por eso creo que la filosofía de inversión debe ser buscar el muy largo plazo.

Es complicado saber si va a corregir y mucho más complicado es intentar adivinar hasta donde, lo que tengo claro es que en la zona de 27 probablemente sea zona para entrar con un 50% de la inversión y si tenemos la suerte de que este año veamos un crash en los mercados entrar con el otro 50% de liquidez en la zona de 25 podrían ser compras ideales .

A largo plazo entrar en 20 o entrar en 30 no se va a notar porque esto se va a ir muy arriba, más que nada es para evitar nervios momentáneos, hay gente que lleva muy mal las pérdidas latentes.


----------



## hinka (24 Jul 2012)

hinka dijo:


> Acabo de salir de una oficina del db. Y no tienen ni idea de que es el fondo dba. Vamos no saben si que existía. Y no saben si lo pueden vender.
> Por donde no habéis contrato vosotros o como tenéis pensado contratarlo.



Los del DB quedaron en llamar para decirme algo......... Creo que aun lo estan buscando.
Me pase por Renta4, la oficina de Coruña (lo dejo sin articulo pq ya no si ni como es ienso: ).
La cuenta vale 36€ que incluye los gastos de custodia. Y 5 dolares por cada 1000 dolares de compra o venta.
A todo esto ahora los de renta4 son renta4 banco


----------



## FoSz2 (4 Ago 2012)

[YOUTUBE]UxamrlT0Umw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hinka (8 Ago 2012)

Igual no va aqui pero es lo más parecido.
Sabéis de alguna empresa cotizada en el sector de la acuicultura.
Yo encontre Agrimarine | Sustainable Aquaculture Technology pero.....


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (8 Ago 2012)

En verdad os digo que en vez de utilizar vuestro dinero para acabar de joder el mundo, hariáis muy bien en invertir en algunos metros cuadrados de terreno fertil y os fuerais poniedo al día en la agricultura real , la del azadón y el doblado espinazo, pues me temo que poco haveis de comer de la agricultura digital.


----------



## hinka (8 Ago 2012)

Corvo de Xallas dijo:


> En verdad os digo que en vez de utilizar vuestro dinero para acabar de joder el mundo, hariáis muy bien en invertir en algunos metros cuadrados de terreno fertil y os fuerais poniedo al día en la agricultura real , la del azadón y el doblado espinazo, pues me temo que poco haveis de comer de la agricultura digital.



Muchas gracias por su consejo pero de eso ya vamos servidos.

Y póngase usted al día en "agricultura real".... que ahora poco tiene ya que ver con el azadón y doblado de espinazo.

Sepa usted que ahora hay tractores autónomos guiados por gps, sistemas automatizados de ordeño, sistemas de riego asistidos por ordenador, sistemas hidropónicos y aeropónicos etc .
¡Que los de la agricultura real también tenemos derecho a las nuevas tecnologías!

Es como si yo le digo:
Deje de joder el mundo comprando acciones de Endesa e ilumine con una antorcha ::

Que tendrá que ver una cosa con la otra.....

PD: Sin acritud pásese por el foro http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a/157992-tierras-de-cultivo-hilo-oficial.html que este es para otras cosas.


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (8 Ago 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Peligro de escasez de comida - Bill Mollison, Permacultura[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hinka (8 Ago 2012)

Hoy mirando morningstar me encuentro:
PowerShares DB Agriculture Trust (USD)|ISIN:US73936B4086| Management Team|Deutsche Bank|Commodities Agriculture

Que el ETF ahora esta invirtiendo en:
US Treasury Bill 27,89 %
US Treasury Bill 19,69 %
US Treasury Bill 16,65 %
Sugar #11(World) Jul12 13,36 % 
Live Cattle Futr Jun12 12,68 %

Entiendo que los 3 primeros es que invierte en deuda americana, los vencimientos ni idea ¿¿??.
Pense que solo invertia en 11 materias agrarias .....
Y los segundos son futuros comprados en Jul12?? Que vencimientos tendrian??


----------



## cnk57 (8 Ago 2012)

hinka dijo:


> Hoy mirando morningstar me encuentro:
> PowerShares DB Agriculture Trust (USD)|ISIN:US73936B4086| Management Team|Deutsche Bank|Commodities Agriculture
> 
> Que el ETF ahora esta invirtiendo en:
> ...



OJO: en morningstar no tiene porqué estar actualizado.

Mejor mirar:

PowerShares Exchange-Traded Funds | DB Agriculture Fund | DBA

Busca "index weights"


----------



## cnk57 (10 Ago 2012)

El nińo amenaza las cosechas


----------



## carloszorro (10 Ago 2012)

Otra animalada. 

Biodiésel fabricado a partir de madera: ¿una oportunidad u otra amenaza? - Ecomotor.es

Con solo escuchar la palabreja biodiesel me salen granos por todo el cuerpo. Menudo invento de mierda, el biodiesel.

Luego, cuando los precios de la madera se disparen, la culpa se la van a llevar los especuladores, como siempre.


----------



## Rexter (10 Ago 2012)

carloszorro dijo:


> Otra animalada.
> 
> Biodiésel fabricado a partir de madera: ¿una oportunidad u otra amenaza? - Ecomotor.es
> 
> ...



Para mí el biodiésel es una alternativa para obtener energía siempre y cuando solo se usen excedentes agrícolas y de otro tipo que iban a ser desechados o que haga falta usarlos para abrir paso a la nueva cosecha. No me parece moral hacer diésel a partir de alimentos en buen estado y madera que puede ser utilizada para otra cosa.


----------



## carloszorro (10 Ago 2012)

alvarexter dijo:


> Para mí el biodiésel es una alternativa para obtener energía siempre y cuando solo se usen excedentes agrícolas y de otro tipo que iban a ser desechados o que haga falta usarlos para abrir paso a la nueva cosecha. No me parece moral hacer diésel a partir de alimentos en buen estado y madera que puede ser utilizada para otra cosa.



Totalmente de acuerdo, el problema es que millones de hectáreas que podrían aprovecharse para producir alimentos se están utilizando para producir combustibles. Esto es una auténtica locura.


----------



## temis2011 (10 Ago 2012)

carloszorro dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, el problema es que millones de hectáreas que podrían aprovecharse para producir alimentos se están utilizando para producir combustibles. Esto es una auténtica locura.



pero funciona el biodiesel?? en españa ya hay cooperativas arruinadas.


----------



## carloszorro (10 Ago 2012)

temis2011 dijo:


> pero funciona el biodiesel?? en españa ya hay cooperativas arruinadas.



Entre el biodiesel, etanol, biocombustibles en general, ocupan más de 15 millones de hectáreas, lo que supone más del 1% de toda la tierra cultivable del planeta y probablemente continúe en aumento, el destrozo.


----------



## Rexter (10 Ago 2012)

temis2011 dijo:


> pero funciona el biodiesel?? en españa ya hay cooperativas arruinadas.



Funcionar funciona, el problema es que hay otros países en los que está muy subvencionado y nos sale más barato importarlo que producirlo aquí, motivo por el cual muchas cooperativas están arruinadas.


----------



## temis2011 (10 Ago 2012)

alvarexter dijo:


> Funcionar funciona, el problema es que hay otros países en los que está muy subvencionado y nos sale más barato importarlo que producirlo aquí, motivo por el cual muchas cooperativas están arruinadas.



Y se está utilizando?? tiene uso mayoritario en el campo??


----------



## Rexter (10 Ago 2012)

temis2011 dijo:


> Y se está utilizando?? tiene uso mayoritario en el campo??



No se usa casi nada, además por ahora tan solo es mínimamente rentable por que está exento de la mayoría de los impuestos sobre los carburantes, en caso de que se aplicase algún impuesto dejaría de ser rentable, por ahora me parece mejor el diésel mineral en cuanto a coste de producción


----------



## IvanRios_ (11 Ago 2012)

alvarexter dijo:


> Funcionar funciona, el problema es que hay otros países en los que está muy subvencionado y nos sale más barato importarlo que producirlo aquí, motivo por el cual muchas cooperativas están arruinadas.





alvarexter dijo:


> No se usa casi nada, además por ahora tan solo es mínimamente rentable por que está exento de la mayoría de los impuestos sobre los carburantes, en caso de que se aplicase algún impuesto dejaría de ser rentable, por ahora me parece mejor el diésel mineral en cuanto a coste de producción



Pero ignorante de la vida , tu no sabes que el biodiesel se carga todos los tdi,hdi,ddi, modernos , anda ponte a estudiar y deja de dar consejos que a alguien le puedes causar una averia muy gorda en el coche , deja de dartelas de listillo


----------



## Rexter (11 Ago 2012)

IvanRios_ dijo:


> Pero ignorante de la vida , tu no sabes que el biodiesel se carga todos los tdi,hdi,ddi, modernos , anda ponte a estudiar y deja de dar consejos que a alguien le puedes causar una averia muy gorda en el coche , deja de dartelas de listillo



Si quieres te muestro un preinforme que hice para un trabajo que presentamos a la universidad sobre el biodiésel, como se produce, ventajas e inconvenientes y su producción en el mundo y uso. Claro que hablar desde el desconocimiento es fácil.
El trabajo lo publicaremos entero para el año que viene así que todavía nos falta parte de él.


----------



## Rexter (11 Ago 2012)

IvanRios_ dijo:


> Pero ignorante de la vida , tu no sabes que el biodiesel se carga todos los tdi,hdi,ddi, modernos , anda ponte a estudiar y deja de dar consejos que a alguien le puedes causar una averia muy gorda en el coche , deja de dartelas de listillo



Tan solo se carga las piezas de caucho de los modelos algo más antiguos, los modelos modernos usan otro material llamado vitón que no se corroe con el biodiésel, pero tú que vas a saber.


----------



## IvanRios_ (11 Ago 2012)

*Pues que no se te olvide incluir la parte en que pone que se carga las bombas de gasoil y los inyectores y lo que cuestan esas reparaciones ,* pero que se puede esperar de quien no puede probar lo que recomienda.


----------



## IvanRios_ (11 Ago 2012)

alvarexter dijo:


> Tan solo se carga las piezas de caucho de los modelos algo más antiguos, los modelos modernos usan otro material llamado vitón que no se corroe con el biodiésel, pero tú que vas a saber.



*tu mismo lo reconoces es perjudicial para la mayoria de los coches , ¿quien te subenciona el estudio?*


----------



## Rexter (11 Ago 2012)

IvanRios_ dijo:


> *Pues que no se te olvide incluir la parte en que pone que se carga las bombas de gasoil y los inyectores y lo que cuestan esas reparaciones ,* pero que se puede esperar de quien no puede probar lo que recomienda.



Te estoy diciendo que no se las carga ya que son hechas de materiales resistentes. Además ahora por ley en muchos países el diesel está mezclado con biodiésel y las marcas están garantizando su funcionamiento con biodiésel 100%


----------



## IvanRios_ (11 Ago 2012)

jajajajjaajja pasate por forocoches y lo cuentas , que se van a partir la caja con tus estudios


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (1 Sep 2012)

Bien...¿Cómo ven esto?


----------



## hinka (30 Oct 2012)

Vamos a subirlo que andaba perdido.
Esta ahora en 28,81? 
Como veis entrar ahora o esperar a los 27?


----------



## carloszorro (30 Oct 2012)

hinka dijo:


> Vamos a subirlo que andaba perdido.
> Esta ahora en 28,81?
> Como veis entrar ahora o esperar a los 27?



Si es para especular puede que repunte durante los próximos meses, pero si es con vistas al largo plazo esperaría a la zona de 25.

Si el año que viene vamos a ver un crash en las bolsas sería el momento óptimo para entrar con la artillería.


----------



## hinka (30 Oct 2012)

Mi intención es a largo plazo. 
¿No será mucha bajada hasta los 25?
Los 25 no los toca desde hace 2 años. ¿Es un soporte? 
¿De donde saca es? cifra.


----------



## carloszorro (30 Oct 2012)

hinka dijo:


> Mi intención es a largo plazo.
> ¿No será mucha bajada hasta los 25?
> Los 25 no los toca desde hace 2 años. ¿Es un soporte?
> ¿De donde saca es? cifra.



La zona donde entra dinero a largo plazo está entre 23 y 27. 

Los 25 puntos me salen promediando un poco a ojo.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (30 Oct 2012)

Estáis hablando de "PowerShares DB Agriculture Trust (USD)", no?

PowerShares DB Agriculture Trust (USD) ETF | US73936B4086


----------



## tito346 (30 Oct 2012)

A mi lo que no me gusta y me mosquea es de lo que está compuesto este etf:

5 mayores posic.	Sector	%
US Treasury Bill 27,89
US Treasury Bill 19,69
US Treasury Bill 16,65
Sugar #11(World) Jul12 13,36
Live Cattle Futr Jun12 12,68

es decir que de productos agricolas tiene muy poco, pensamos que estamos invirtiendo en trigo, cacao, vacuno pero no es verdad, más del 50% es deuda americana.

corregidme si me equivoco.


----------



## carloszorro (30 Oct 2012)

tito346 dijo:


> A mi lo que no me gusta y me mosquea es de lo que está compuesto este etf:
> 
> 5 mayores posic.	Sector	%
> US Treasury Bill 27,89
> ...



Creo que la composición es esta:


----------



## hinka (30 Oct 2012)

carloszorro dijo:


> La zona donde entra dinero a largo plazo está entre 23 y 27.




¿Y esto como se sabe?
¿Como o donde se mira eso?


----------



## carloszorro (30 Oct 2012)

hinka dijo:


> ¿Y esto como se sabe?
> ¿Como o donde se mira eso?



En el gráfico, buscas los puntos donde la oferta compradora supera a la oferta vendedora.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (30 Oct 2012)

Ejem, ... Alguien podria decirme de que ETF hablais? :fiufiu:


----------



## carloszorro (30 Oct 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Ejem, ... Alguien podria decirme de que ETF hablais? :fiufiu:



DBA Agriculture

¿O hay otro con nombre similar?


----------



## carloszorro (30 Oct 2012)

Powershares db agriculture f


----------



## carloszorro (30 Oct 2012)

Aquí se ve la composición del fondo, son 11 commodities y no veo nada de bonos ni deuda ni rollos.

http://novagaliciabanco.ahorro.com/acnet/fichas_etfs/informacion_ETF.acnet?id=US73936B4086|56|56


----------



## gurrunita (30 Oct 2012)

IvanRios_ dijo:


> *Pues que no se te olvide incluir la parte en que pone que se carga las bombas de gasoil y los inyectores y lo que cuestan esas reparaciones ,* pero que se puede esperar de quien no puede probar lo que recomienda.



Y por eso en Alemania vender un kit para cambiarlos por otros que funcionan correctamente con el biodiesel.


----------



## hinka (31 Oct 2012)

Mientras descubro como se sube una imagen.... Si alguien tiene a bien ayudarme....
Carlos.... Nos puede dar su opinion que paso entre junio y julio.. hay un pequeño salto creo que el nombre técnico es ¿GAP?.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (31 Oct 2012)

carloszorro dijo:


> DBA Agriculture
> ¿O hay otro con nombre similar?



Es que miraba las gráficas de este: Morningstar|Fondos de Inversion|Analisis de Fondos|ETFs|Valor Liquidativo|Rentabilidad Fondos|Mejores Fondos

Y no me cuadraban los precios tan altos que dabas como mínimos.



carloszorro dijo:


> Powershares db agriculture f



Pues parece que es el mismo. Pero históricamente nunca se ha salido del intérvalo 17-27, y ahora se supone que está en 23, según las gráficas.

Posiblemente el morningstar no funcione bien, tienes alguna URL donde mires las gráficas?


----------



## carloszorro (31 Oct 2012)

DBA: Summary for PowerShares DB Agriculture Fund- Yahoo! Finance


----------



## carloszorro (31 Oct 2012)

La madera en mínimos de los últimos ciento y pico años, el gráfico es de un blog de un economista que afirma que semejante bajada de precios es debida a la avanzada tecnología de ahorro de tiempo. ienso:

CARPE DIEM: The Real Price of Lumber is The Lowest in History, Thanks To Advanced Time-Saving Technology


----------



## carloszorro (3 Nov 2012)

La madera parece que podría funcionar bastante bien con vistas al largo plazo, los fundamentales a corto plazo son desastrosos por la paralización del sector de la construcción (pero como a mi los fundamentales me la repampinfla). 

Los gráficos tienen buena pinta, y a largo plazo quien sabe si el tema este de la biomasa podría convertirse en una de las energías favoritas a la hora de relevar al petróleo, durante la hiperinflación de Weimar y durante la estanflación de los años 70 funcionó a la perfección como reserva de valor y como inversión. Y con respecto a los metales preciosos está tremendamente infravalorada. Para el que quiera diversificar podría ser un activo de bajo riesgo.













3 Commodity Focused ETFs For Long-Term Investors - Seeking Alpha


----------



## carloszorro (3 Nov 2012)

Importaciones de madera. China. Lo devoran todo.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (3 Nov 2012)

Yo no tengo idea ni de AF ni de AT...un poco de lógica sí y tengo claro que cada vez hay más gente y más consumo por tanto.

¿Entraste ya en esto, Carlos?


----------



## carloszorro (3 Nov 2012)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Yo no tengo idea ni de AF ni de AT...un poco de lógica sí y tengo claro que cada vez hay más gente y más consumo por tanto.
> 
> ¿Entraste ya en esto, Carlos?



He lanzado un par de ofertas, una finca con madera de 7 años y otra con madera de 15 años, el plan es como inversión a largo plazo. Los dos que venden son promotores del ladrillo que están desesperados, llevo años visitando fincas pero hasta este año no he visto a gente tan nerviosa. Me llaman por teléfono cada pocos días, les estoy ofreciendo lo que creo que valdrá la madera dentro de 8 años aproximadamente, si me salen bien las operaciones me podrían quedar las fincas prácticamente gratis una vez vendida la producción. Además es un sector donde se paga muy poco impuesto, un 2% por la venta de madera.

Creo que el riesgo es bajo.


----------



## kalemania (3 Nov 2012)

¿Alguien tiene alguna experiencia con los olivos de secano?. No se si habeis leido la última encuesta del ministerio de agricultura. En esta encuesta habla de unos precios de 27000 EUR/ha, para el Olivar en Andalucia . Yo tengo familia en Granada, con alguna fanega y desde luego que el precio dista mucho, del publicado en dicha encuesta. Digamos que al sur de Granada, la fanega de olivar no baja de 24000 EUR, rondando o superando los 30K, si es una zona llana, y los rendimientos no superan los 1500/2000 kg/fanega anuales....A ellos les pagan en torno a 1 EUR/kg de aceituna.


Ahora se van a terminar las subvenciones de la UE, y puede que baje un poco el precio de la tierra. Tampoco se hasta que punto podrá influir el tratado agrario con Marruecos, en el precio de la aceituna.

Cierto es que este cultivo da 3 meses de trabajo anuales, con lo que ya tienen para 6 meses de paro agrario al año, y eso parece mantenerse...

Veo experiencias muy positivas con la plantacion en forma de "viñedo", con rendimientos superiores a 12000 kg/ha, superando algun año los 17000kg. Entiendo que en regadio.

Veo una gran diferencia de precios entre el olivar de Andalucia, y el de otras provincias.
No se, lo veo como una posible inversion de aqui a unos años. De momento lo veo desde la barrera, y me voy informando.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (4 Nov 2012)

carloszorro dijo:


> He lanzado un par de ofertas, una finca con madera de 7 años y otra con madera de 15 años, el plan es como inversión a largo plazo. Los dos que venden son promotores del ladrillo que están desesperados, llevo años visitando fincas pero hasta este año no he visto a gente tan nerviosa. Me llaman por teléfono cada pocos días, les estoy ofreciendo lo que creo que valdrá la madera dentro de 8 años aproximadamente, si me salen bien las operaciones me podrían quedar las fincas prácticamente gratis una vez vendida la producción. Además es un sector donde se paga muy poco impuesto, un 2% por la venta de madera.
> 
> Creo que el riesgo es bajo.




¿Y en cuanto a ETFs?


----------



## Armando Kasitas (4 Nov 2012)

kalemania dijo:


> ¿Alguien tiene alguna experiencia con los olivos de secano?. No se si habeis leido la última encuesta del ministerio de agricultura. En esta encuesta habla de unos precios de 27000 EUR/ha, para el Olivar en Andalucia . Yo tengo familia en Granada, con alguna fanega y desde luego que el precio dista mucho, del publicado en dicha encuesta. Digamos que al sur de Granada, la fanega de olivar no baja de 24000 EUR, rondando o superando los 30K, si es una zona llana, y los rendimientos no superan los 1500/2000 kg/fanega anuales....A ellos les pagan en torno a 1 EUR/kg de aceituna.
> 
> 
> Ahora se van a terminar las subvenciones de la UE, y puede que baje un poco el precio de la tierra. Tampoco se hasta que punto podrá influir el tratado agrario con Marruecos, en el precio de la aceituna.
> ...



En Granada están apareciendo ahora fincas que se venden de olivos por un tubo, por algo será. Con los precios de la aceituna actuales sacas poco de la cosecha, pero cada uno...
Saludos.


----------



## kalemania (5 Nov 2012)

Armando Kasitas dijo:


> En Granada están apareciendo ahora fincas que se venden de olivos por un tubo, por algo será. Con los precios de la aceituna actuales sacas poco de la cosecha, pero cada uno...
> Saludos.



Vender venden, pero a que precios. Esto es como todo, cosa de hacer números. Yo creo que con el tratado agrario con Marruecos, y el corredor del mediterráneo es posible que intenten tirar el precio de la tierra, de tal modo que solo sobrevivan los latifundistas...
Yo he tratado de recalcar las diferencias de precio que hay entre pequeñas explotaciones familiares que promedian los 50000 EUR/Ha de olivar, concretamente de aceituna hojiblanca en la zona de Loja, y la media que recoge la encuesta del ministerio de agricultura es de 27440 EUR/Ha para Andalucía. No se cual es el motivo de que en Andalucía sea tan cara la tierra. Supongo que una poderosa razón es que prácticamente es su única industria. A mi personalmente no me salen los números. Quizá en otras provincias si que me saldrían, pero me gustaría saber si alguien tiene alguna información cercana de los otras zonas olivareras de España.

Datos de la encuesta:


----------



## EUE (5 Nov 2012)

carloszorro dijo:


> He lanzado un par de ofertas, una finca con madera de 7 años y otra con madera de 15 años, el plan es como inversión a largo plazo. Los dos que venden son promotores del ladrillo que están desesperados, llevo años visitando fincas pero hasta este año no he visto a gente tan nerviosa. Me llaman por teléfono cada pocos días, les estoy ofreciendo lo que creo que valdrá la madera dentro de 8 años aproximadamente, si me salen bien las operaciones me podrían quedar las fincas prácticamente gratis una vez vendida la producción. Además es un sector donde se paga muy poco impuesto, un 2% por la venta de madera.
> 
> Creo que el riesgo es bajo.



Hola

Si ahora está en mínimos, podrías decir lo que crees que valdrá la madera dentro de 8 años? Por cierto, de qué especies estaríamos hablando no es lo mismo pinos o eucaliptos que castaños por poner un ejemplo.

También en que te basas para sacar esas conclusiones, si en el análisis gráfico o en qué. Yo tengo invertido en madera, aún faltarían unos años para venderla y mi esperanza es que de un subidón y me arregle la jubilación. Pero si tuviese que vender hoy en día creo que apenas cubriría lo que me costó plantar y el mantenimiento.


----------



## carloszorro (5 Nov 2012)

EUE dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Si ahora está en mínimos, podrías decir lo que crees que valdrá la madera dentro de 8 años? Por cierto, de qué especies estaríamos hablando no es lo mismo pinos o eucaliptos que castaños por poner un ejemplo.
> 
> También en que te basas para sacar esas conclusiones, si en el análisis gráfico o en qué. Yo tengo invertido en madera, aún faltarían unos años para venderla y mi esperanza es que de un subidón y me arregle la jubilación. Pero si tuviese que vender hoy en día creo que apenas cubriría lo que me costó plantar y el mantenimiento.



En 10 años podría valer el doble, si hablamos de pino, creo que el precio actual por tonelada (aproximadamente 30€ en el monte) es demasiado bajo.

La madera se usa para producir papel y también sirve como combustible, ultimamente estoy viendo cambiar a mucha gente sus calderas de gasoil por pellets, el pvc y los pláticos se hacen a partir del petróleo y eso tiene riesgo de encarecerse bastante durante esta década, en cuanto a su uso en la construcción el tema va a estar parado un tiempo largo, pero tan pronto como China agote las reservas madereras rusas puede que incluso acabemos exportando a lo bruto.::

Todo esto son suposiciones, mi caso es que tengo oportunidad de comprar algunos montes de primera con unos árboles que practicamente no me van a ocasionar gastos de mantenimiento y a unos precios apetitosos, y claro, me fastidia no aprovechar para diversificar un poco. Es una apuesta a largo plazo, si no sale perfecto no pasa nada, perder no voy a perder, eso seguro.

Si la idea es comprar un terreno limpio para plantar recomiendo ofrecer muy poco dinero porque como bien dices tú es muy caro poner las plantas, podar, limpiar maleza, abonar, etc, y la recuperación de la inversión va para largo, aunque ahora hay una especie de eucalipto modificado geneticamente (nitens) que dicen que en diez años es vendible, he visto algunas plantas que a los dos años superan los 8 metros de alto :8:. En pino el mejor creo que es el radiata. Soy novato en el tema, no me tires mucho de las orejas...)


----------



## maragold (5 Nov 2012)

Hoy he visto un artículo en la prensa regional leonesa sobre una empresa de Apicultura en la que puedes invertir a medio plazo (5 años): tú pones la pasta para instalar y mantener colmenas y obtienes una rentabilidad en forma de productos apícolas o de dinero contante y sonante previamente pactado.
Hablan de un 7% anual... ienso:

Invertir en Colmenas - URZAPA Miel Ecolgica


----------



## Armando Kasitas (5 Nov 2012)

carloszorro dijo:


> En 10 años podría valer el doble, si hablamos de pino, creo que el precio actual por tonelada (aproximadamente 30€ en el monte) es demasiado bajo.
> 
> La madera se usa para producir papel y también sirve como combustible, ultimamente estoy viendo cambiar a mucha gente sus calderas de gasoil por pellets, el pvc y los pláticos se hacen a partir del petróleo y eso tiene riesgo de encarecerse bastante durante esta década, en cuanto a su uso en la construcción el tema va a estar parado un tiempo largo, pero tan pronto como China agote las reservas madereras rusas puede que incluso acabemos exportando a lo bruto.::
> 
> ...



¿Y la pawlownia?


----------



## EUE (6 Nov 2012)

carloszorro dijo:


> En 10 años podría valer el doble, si hablamos de pino, creo que el precio actual por tonelada (aproximadamente 30€ en el monte) es demasiado bajo.
> 
> La madera se usa para producir papel y también sirve como combustible, ultimamente estoy viendo cambiar a mucha gente sus calderas de gasoil por pellets, el pvc y los pláticos se hacen a partir del petróleo y eso tiene riesgo de encarecerse bastante durante esta década, en cuanto a su uso en la construcción el tema va a estar parado un tiempo largo, pero tan pronto como China agote las reservas madereras rusas puede que incluso acabemos exportando a lo bruto.::
> 
> ...



En mi zona están apostando por los castaños y el pino. El eucalipto va a menos.
Ahora mismo se está desperdiciando toda la masa vegetal que generan los montes dedicados a producir madera, sobretodo en los primeros años.
Es un gasto mantenerlo limpio y no se le saca beneficio. 
Creo que el monte puede ser muy rentable, como tu dices, malo será que al menos no recuperes lo invertido. Al fin y al cabo es un generador de materia prima de primera necesidad, la madera es algo que siempre se va a apreciar.


----------



## carloszorro (6 Nov 2012)

EUE dijo:


> En mi zona están apostando por los castaños y el pino. El eucalipto va a menos.
> Ahora mismo se está desperdiciando toda la masa vegetal que generan los montes dedicados a producir madera, sobretodo en los primeros años.
> Es un gasto mantenerlo limpio y no se le saca beneficio.
> Creo que el monte puede ser muy rentable, como tu dices, malo será que al menos no recuperes lo invertido. Al fin y al cabo es un generador de materia prima de primera necesidad, la madera es algo que siempre se va a apreciar.



Exacto, ahí está la cuestión, si en 10 años duplicas las toneladas estás comprando algo que teoricamente va a valer el doble del doble, ganas en peso y probablemente en precio, y si en el momento de la compra los árboles plantados superan los 10 años, la inversión practicamente no va tener demasiados gastos futuros.


----------



## carloszorro (20 Dic 2012)

carloszorro dijo:


> La madera en mínimos de los últimos ciento y pico años, el gráfico es de un blog de un economista que afirma que semejante bajada de precios es debida a la avanzada tecnología de ahorro de tiempo. ienso:
> 
> CARPE DIEM: The Real Price of Lumber is The Lowest in History, Thanks To Advanced Time-Saving Technology



Hablando de madera y de la importancia de diversificar. Está siendo la estrella de las materias primas con una revalorización del 30% en el último trimestre.







Rompiendo el techo del canal lateral de largo plazo y... subida libre!!.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (21 Dic 2012)

carloszorro dijo:


> Hablando de madera y de la importancia de diversificar. Está siendo la estrella de las materias primas con una revalorización del 30% en el último trimestre.
> 
> Rompiendo el techo del canal lateral de largo plazo y... subida libre!!.



Ya sé qué hacer con los árboles de mis rústicas...para vender la madera o me compro una estufa de leña


----------



## carloszorro (21 Dic 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Ya sé qué hacer con los árboles de mis rústicas...para vender la madera o me compro una estufa de leña



Miles de familias ya están cambiando sus calderas de gasoil por calderas de biomasa. Al menos los fontaneros tienen trabajo.::

Peak oil? :fiufiu:


----------



## Tucampodenaranjas (22 Dic 2012)

A quien le interese, los precios de los citricos andan por lo suelos en España (precio de compra al agricultor). Algunos buscamos otras alternativas o simplemente cambiamos con el mercado...
un saludo


----------



## Armando Kasitas (25 Dic 2012)

carloszorro dijo:


> Exacto, ahí está la cuestión, si en 10 años duplicas las toneladas estás comprando algo que teoricamente va a valer el doble del doble, ganas en peso y probablemente en precio, y si en el momento de la compra los árboles plantados superan los 10 años, la inversión practicamente no va tener demasiados gastos futuros.



Carlos, sin ánimo de polemizar, ¿cómo estás tan seguro de que la madera subirá en buena proporción en un tiempo? Ahora los precios son de risa y, al igual que los pisos, ¿no podrían seguir bajando?
Un saludo.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (26 Dic 2012)

carloszorro dijo:


> Miles de familias ya están cambiando sus calderas de gasoil por calderas de biomasa. Al menos los fontaneros tienen trabajo.::
> 
> Peak oil? :fiufiu:



hombre, es que precisamente el gasoil es una ruina. Y conste que yo tengo calefacción de gasoil, hace unos días llené el depósito (1000 euros!!!, a ver lo que dura), y es una ruina, aunque antes que eléctrica...lo que sea. 

Preguntaré lo de biomasa, pero tenía en mente pedir la acometida de gas y poner la caldera correspondiente. Y preguntaré sobre energía solar de la que desconozco bastante, quizás me den una buena solución.


----------



## carloszorro (26 Dic 2012)

Armando Kasitas dijo:


> Carlos, sin ánimo de polemizar, ¿cómo estás tan seguro de que la madera subirá en buena proporción en un tiempo? Ahora los precios son de risa y, al igual que los pisos, ¿no podrían seguir bajando?
> Un saludo.



Por culpa de los malditos especuladores. Es broma.

El mercado chino e indio cada vez tienen más importancia a nivel global. Y la producción no consigue abastecer estas zonas emergentes sin que los precios se resientan.


----------



## hinka (26 Dic 2012)

Por lo que he mirado estos dos parece que son los dos ETF más importantes....
Por lo que veo:
La diferencia esta en las empresas en las que invierten, según en indicen en el que coticen.
La primera tiene más volumen
¿hay alguna otra diferencia?

Guggenheim Timber (CUT)
iShares S&P Global Timber & Forestry Idx (WOOD)

Muy estables me parecen ¿no?

A todo esto....

El PowerShares DB Agriculture (DBA) se esta poniendo a puntito de caramelo. Rozando los 28$.

Carloszorro. Visto como ha ido evolucionando el fondo, las commodities y la economía mundial, ¿alcanzará los 27$? ¿para cuando?
¿Y los 26$? Ya se que esto ultimo igual es muy prematuro preguntarlo pero....


----------



## carloszorro (26 Dic 2012)

hinka dijo:


> Carloszorro. Visto como ha ido evolucionando el fondo, las commodities y la economía mundial, ¿alcanzará los 27$? ¿para cuando?
> ¿Y los 26$? Ya se que esto ultimo igual es muy prematuro preguntarlo pero....



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...563-commodities-agricolas-17.html#post7553173

Si vamos a sufrir un crash en algún momento de los próximos dos años lo mejor es mantener una buena parte de nuestra cartera en liquidez para aprovechar posibles "superofertas".


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (26 Dic 2012)

carloszorro dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...563-commodities-agricolas-17.html#post7553173
> 
> Si vamos a sufrir un crash en algún momento de los próximos dos años lo mejor es mantener una buena parte de nuestra cartera en liquidez para aprovechar posibles "superofertas".



Quieres decir que es preferible esperar un poco para entrar en este sector?

Por cierto, hace tiempo que estoy buscando un fondo (no ETF) para commodities agricolas, en selfbank, donde tengo los fondos, solo tienen el "Parvest World Agriculture C C".

¿Creeis que serviria para sustituir *aproximadamente* al DBA agriculture? o, simplemente, ¿invertir en "commodities agricolas"?



> *Parvest World Agriculture C C*
> 
> SelfBank | Fondos | Ficha de Fondo
> http://www.selfbank.es/generes/funds/LU0363509208.pdf
> ...



*Actualizado*: El fondo en morningstar:Morningstar|Parvest World Agriculture Classic Cap


----------



## Rexter (7 Ene 2013)

¿No hay algún fondo que esté menos expuesto al café y al azucar? porque el fondo del que hablamos tiene más del 20% expuesto a las dos commodities más bajistas del momento.
Porque quitando eso creo que el resto de materias agrícolas serán alcistas.
Por ahora he visto las perspectivas para el 2013 de las materias primas y se espera que la soja y el maíz sigan creciendo de forma continuada y el trigo también debería subir por la demanda y la sequía en zonas de EEUU.
Las perspectivas sobre el café siguen siendo negativas por la sobreproducción.
¿qué opinan?¿Será un buen año para las materias primas agricolas?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (18 Ene 2013)

Crossposting por que creo que este es el hilo correcto. CarlosZorro y demás, que pensais sobre el supuesto "fin del ciclo alcista"?



marquen2303 dijo:


> TABLA: El auge de recursos terminó en 2011 ya
> Frik Els | 17 de enero 2013
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tito346 (19 Ene 2013)

Ví esté comentario sobre la madera de Alfayate y me acorde de este post.

En resumen cuidadín cuidadín siempre que estuvo por estos niveles se desplomo un 50%

¿Por qué es tan importante la madera aunque no la negocie? | Acciones de Bolsa


----------



## carloszorro (19 Ene 2013)

tito346 dijo:


> Ví esté comentario sobre la madera de Alfayate y me acorde de este post.
> 
> En resumen cuidadín cuidadín siempre que estuvo por estos niveles se desplomo un 50%
> 
> ¿Por qué es tan importante la madera aunque no la negocie? | Acciones de Bolsa



Precisamente la semana pasada compré un terreno de varias hectáreas con árboles en producción. El precio 9.000€/ht. En 10 años me va a producir cada hectárea más de 700 toneladas de madera, lo que supone más de 21.000€.

Todo esto a precios actuales, sin contar con una posible subida de precios, en diez años pueden pasar muchas cosas.

Esta es otra forma de inversión, con poco riesgo y poco trabajo se pueden hacer cosillas.


Quiero añadir que la inversión la hice con plusvalías de plata, para que luego digan que la "plata papel" no genera riqueza y puestos de trabajo.::


----------



## Armando Kasitas (20 Ene 2013)

carloszorro dijo:


> Precisamente la semana pasada compré un terreno de varias hectáreas con árboles en producción. El precio 9.000€/ht. En 10 años me va a producir cada hectárea más de 700 toneladas de madera, lo que supone más de 21.000€.
> 
> Todo esto a precios actuales, sin contar con una posible subida de precios, en diez años pueden pasar muchas cosas.
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena por la compra. ¿Especie del árbol?


----------



## carloszorro (20 Ene 2013)

Armando Kasitas dijo:


> Enhorabuena por la compra. ¿Especie del árbol?



Gracias.

Eucalipto nitens con mejora genética.


----------



## Josebs (20 Ene 2013)

la madera de eucalipto no vale nada,esta por los suelos y seguira cayendo aun mas con la competencia de paises en desarrolllo como uruguay, chile y demas, solo se usa para pasta de papel. Lo que es una buena inversion son las maderas nobles: castaño,nogal, etc esas si que valen su peso en oro...


----------



## warezz (20 Ene 2013)

carloszorro dijo:


> Precisamente la semana pasada compré un terreno de varias hectáreas con árboles en producción. El precio 9.000€/ht. En 10 años me va a producir cada hectárea más de 700 toneladas de madera, lo que supone más de 21.000€.
> 
> Todo esto a precios actuales, sin contar con una posible subida de precios, en diez años pueden pasar muchas cosas.
> 
> ...



Otro que hace lo mismo, no serás gallego, por la zona de ferrol se venden casi a 4 duros. Problema que tenemos, que nos vengan los jabalís y no nos tumbe los eucaliptos una ciclogenesis cómo la de ayer.
Saludos y disfrutar de las plusvalias. :Baile:
Por cierto también me voy embarcar en comprar una finquilla y plantar manzanos para sidra..


----------



## colombo1122 (20 Ene 2013)

Josebs dijo:


> la madera de eucalipto no vale nada,esta por los suelos y seguira cayendo aun mas con la competencia de paises en desarrolllo como uruguay, chile y demas, solo se usa para pasta de papel. Lo que es una buena inversion son las maderas nobles: castaño,nogal, etc esas si que valen su peso en oro...



el problema es el tiempo de crecimiento de estos..


----------



## Josebs (20 Ene 2013)

hay que saber esperar, como dice Buffet la mejor inversion es el largo plazo8:, si no vienen para ti, pues una buena herencia para hijos o nietos.


----------



## carloszorro (21 Ene 2013)

Josebs dijo:


> la madera de eucalipto no vale nada,esta por los suelos y seguira cayendo aun mas con la competencia de paises en desarrolllo como uruguay, chile y demas, solo se usa para pasta de papel. Lo que es una buena inversion son las maderas nobles: castaño,nogal, etc esas si que valen su peso en oro...



Es que estoy convencido de que la madera va a subir de forma importante, pero no por un aumento de la demanda de papel o de muebles, la demanda vendrá por el lado biomasa.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (22 Ene 2013)

CarlosZorro,

Estoy leyéndome el libro que comentaste, "Hot Commodities" de Jim Rogers:



Aún no me he leído los capítulos específicos a los diferentes productos, pero después de leer los capítulos iniciales y el capítulo de conclusiones. Entiendo que básicamente, explica que estudiando los desajustes entre una demanda creciente y una producción decreciente se produce un mercado alcista y en 2004 "predijo" un mercado alcista de commodities de aproximadamente una década de duración. 

*¿Eso significa que estamos en el final del mercado alcista?* 
¿Tu recomendación es específica a commodities agrícolas? 
Porque parece razonable que el PeakOil producirá el mismo bull market en el sector de la energía.


----------



## carloszorro (22 Ene 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> CarlosZorro,
> 
> Estoy leyéndome el libro que comentaste, "Hot Commodities" de Jim Rogers:
> 
> ...



Las agrícolas son mucho más volátiles, por eso J.R. habla siempre de comprar una cesta o un fondo de productos básicos y a ser posible aprovechando correcciones brutales para entrar.

J.R conoce el mercado del crudo, sabe que hace décadas que no se descubren nuevos yacimientos importantes y conoce el poderoso mercado asiático de primera mano, una demanda que va a provocar fuertes alzas en los precios.

Es complicado adivinar el final del ciclo alcista, J.R. reconoce que en algún momento habrá una gran burbuja y una gran "sobreproducción". Ese será el momento de salirse del mercado, pero hay un problema, J.R. no conocía los famosos QEs en el momento de escribir el libro, creo que ni se imaginaba que la FED iba a arriesgar tantísimo, esa política ultraagresiva puede provocar dos escenarios no calculados por J.R. en el 2004, por un lado que el ciclo se prolongue más de lo esperado en el tiempo o que los precios suban más de lo previsto, pienso que J.R. nunca imaginó el oro tan caro en tan poco tiempo.

Esto es un experimento, se ha juntado un ciclo natural alcista con la negligencia de la casta política, el cocktail puede ser tan devastador que es complicado hacer pronósticos.


----------



## Nordschleife (25 Ene 2013)

Gran hilo éste, me he leído las 23 páginas.

La duda que me queda es cuál sería la mejor manera de invertir en materias primas agrícolas. Están los contratos de futuros, pero tienen fecha de vencimiento de pocos meses y mi idea es ir a largo plazo. Por cierto, ¿alguien sabe qué pasa cuando llega la fecha de vencimiento sin que hayas cerrado la posición? En teoría te tendrían que dar la mercancía, pero en la práctica no es así, ¿no?

También está la opción de los ETF o ETC, pero no se realmente cómo funcionan, ¿es como una empresa que se dedica a invertir en algunas materias primas? Me genera bastante incertidumbre no saber a quién se le da el dinero.

A ver si me podéis sacar de mi ignorancia, un saludo.


----------



## carloszorro (26 Ene 2013)

Nordschleife dijo:


> Gran hilo éste, me he leído las 23 páginas.
> 
> La duda que me queda es cuál sería la mejor manera de invertir en materias primas agrícolas. Están los contratos de futuros, pero tienen fecha de vencimiento de pocos meses y mi idea es ir a largo plazo. Por cierto, ¿alguien sabe qué pasa cuando llega la fecha de vencimiento sin que hayas cerrado la posición? En teoría te tendrían que dar la mercancía, pero en la práctica no es así, ¿no?
> 
> ...



Pretender ganar dinero con futuros agrícolas sin tener experiencia en derivados es como querer ganar una carrera de fórmula 1 sin haber aprobado el carnet de conducir.

Los ETF o ETC me parecen productos más adecuados para los particulares, siempre y cuando se gestionen por opinión contraria, vendo con las euforias y compro cuando las calles se inundan de sangre.

Y si queremos apostar directamente porque desconocemos como funciona esto de las finanzas tenemos otras muchas opciones cotidianas relacionadas con el sector.


----------



## hinka (14 Feb 2013)

Lo saco de los abismos.

Ahora mismo a 26,46$

DBA: Resumen para PowerShares DB Agriculture Fund- Yahoo! Finanzas

Creo que seria un buen momento para hacer una primera compra. ¿como lo veis?


----------



## carloszorro (14 Feb 2013)

hinka dijo:


> Lo saco de los abismos.
> 
> Ahora mismo a 26,46$
> 
> ...



Probablemente baje un poco más.

La zona 23/25 es apuesta ganadora si o si. Siempre hablando de largo plazo.

Si invertir en plata es como conducir un fórmula 1, montarse en las agrícolas es algo más parecido a pilotar un caza.


----------



## carloszorro (25 Abr 2013)

Jim Rogers Blog: Agriculture Is Going To Be Extremely Exciting For 2 or 3 More Decades

"More people in America study public relations than study agriculture. So the old (farmers) are dying or retiring, the young ones are studying something else. Agriculture is going to be an extremely exciting place to be worldwide for 2 or 3 more decades."

Parece que no se trata de una moda pasajera..


----------



## hinka (25 Abr 2013)

Y esto entrando en minimos.....

DBA: Resumen para PowerShares DB Agriculture Fund- Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## apeche2000 (26 Jun 2013)

Le voy a pegar un reflote al hilo

Las commodities agrícolas no remontan

¿Veis algun catalizador relevante para hacerlos subir?


----------



## apeche2000 (26 Jun 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> La ola de hambre que está a la vuelta de la esquina.... ¿puede servir?.
> 
> Por otro lado, creo que está desapareciendo el dinero (se destruye por quiebras) y la velocidad de tráfico, y entre ambos factores se va a poner en marcha una deflación que no nos vamos a aburrir en décadas.
> 
> Cada ¿euro? ahorrado y poseído ( ahh los K12 qué gran invento, euros/plata) puede llegar a multiplicar su poder de compra como no podemos imaginar.



Me refiero un catalizador a corto plazo

Y eso de que la ola de hambre esta ahí, no lo veo yo tan claro

Y si hay deflación, bajaran las commodities agrícolas no¿


----------



## carloszorro (28 Nov 2013)

Especulación en el comercio de tierras en Alemania dispara sus precios OroyFinanzas.com |

Las tierras de cultivo se han convertido en un objeto privilegiado de comercio en los últimos cinco años en Alemania. Muchos pequeños y medianos ahorradores optan por comprar tierras de labranza para salvar su patrimonio, provocando el resurgimiento de viejas instituciones agrarias como los rentistas, los corredores de tierras o los intermediarios en la venta de las materias primas.

El aluvión de inversores dispuestos a comprar parcelas agrarias ha disparado los precios medio del metro cuadrado, los cuales desde 2008 han subido cerca de un 45%. Según la Oficina Federal de Estadísticas, en 2012 el precio medio por hectárea (diez mil metros cuadrados) ascendió a 14.424 euros, mientras que en 2008, el precio era de 9.955 euros. En este sentido, los precios de las tierras están subiendo un 9,71% anual o, en términos acumulados, un 44,9%.


El perfil de los inversores responde a un patrón único ya descrito anteriormente: inversores provenientes de todas las partes del país que quieren guardar su dinero en activos cuyo valor real se mantiene más o menos constante en el tiempo. Dentro de esta descripción también encajan aquellos que están comprando para su posterior arrendamiento y explotación a terceros. De esta forma, la tierra se convierte en un activo que genera un cupón cada cierto tiempo y, por tanto, una fuente de rentabilidad inmediata.

El sector agrario alemán, al igual que en el resto de Europa, no pasa por su mejor momento. El incremento de los costes de las materias primas energéticas y ahora también el precio creciente del alquiler de la tierra llevan a que los agricultores sobrevivan a duras penas. La generación de rentas es más complicada, aunque se ve apoyada por los sistemas de subvención permanente como la Política Agraria Comunitaria (PAC).

Ante el aluvión de demanda de tierras, los presumibles nuevos socios de gobierno, los democristianos y socialdemócratas, están estudiando diversas medidas para detener la compra masiva de tierras. Varias fuentes consultadas indican que “la coalición está estudiando qué instrumentos jurídicos utilizar para controlar la adquisición directa o indirecta de tierras agrícolas por inversores que no se dedican directamente a la agricultura”.

Esta explosión de la demanda de tierras agrícolas no es sólo un fenómeno alemán. También en otros países está ocurriendo lo mismo. Los inversores, ante el masivo incremento del crédito, tienen que enterrarlo en algún lugar. Un caso de manual es éste, el que luego lleva al encarecimiento de las materias primas alimentarias y a la inflación de precios del trigo, el vino o el aceite.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (28 Nov 2013)

Se te echaba en falta dando vida a este hilo!


----------



## carloszorro (11 Dic 2013)

Documental - Superautopista de la alimentación, Documentales culturales - RTVE.es A la Carta


----------



## oro y plata forever (11 Dic 2013)

5 estrellas para este hilo, a ver si se reactiva.

---------- Post added 11-dic-2013 at 20:27 ----------




carloszorro dijo:


> Especulación en el comercio de tierras en Alemania dispara sus precios OroyFinanzas.com |
> 
> Las tierras de cultivo se han convertido en un objeto privilegiado de comercio en los últimos cinco años en Alemania. Muchos pequeños y medianos ahorradores optan por comprar tierras de labranza para salvar su patrimonio, provocando el resurgimiento de viejas instituciones agrarias como los rentistas, los corredores de tierras o los intermediarios en la venta de las materias primas.
> 
> ...



Otros datos de Alemania el 63 por 100 de las tierras es arrendamiento rustico

El trigo manda, sin duda

Y prevalece el clima templado continental.


----------



## oro y plata forever (12 Dic 2013)

carloszorro dijo:


> Algunos consejos del rey de las materias primas:
> *
> Claves para el Éxito*
> 
> ...



Es una biblia financiera...


----------



## oro y plata forever (13 Dic 2013)

Gabriel78 dijo:


> Dejo aquí el link al gráfico de DBA



Ese dia estaba a 27, 19 pues 20 meses después 24, 64...


----------



## oro y plata forever (14 Dic 2013)

apeche2000 dijo:


> Me refiero un catalizador a corto plazo
> 
> Y eso de que la ola de hambre esta ahí, no lo veo yo tan claro
> 
> Y si hay deflación, bajaran las commodities agrícolas no¿



Habrá deflación ?...ahorma mismo lo dudo.


----------



## oro y plata forever (16 Dic 2013)

Para el 2014 se espera evolución positiva ?

Segun lo que van diciendo en prensa, son optimistas, en rankia entre otras.


----------



## oro y plata forever (18 Dic 2013)

Me pasan una información, a ver si alguien me la puede contrastar

La pérdida o merma económica en cereales 2013 fue de un 25 por 100, pese al gran volumen producido. 

Tiene alguien estos u otros datos ?


----------



## oro y plata forever (21 Dic 2013)

Algun foro, link, información sobre compras o ventas de terrenos de commodities agrícolas en la comunidad de madrid o ambito Barcelona ?

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## oro y plata forever (28 Dic 2013)

Alguna inversión a la vista ?


----------



## oro y plata forever (31 Dic 2013)

Sobre los fondos del carbono...

Espaa, el Fondo de Carbono ascender a 14 millones de euros en 2014


----------



## oro y plata forever (8 Ene 2014)

Claves en el sector de las materias primas en 2014: 
Los analistas ven oportunidades de inversión en materias primas como el gas natural, el gas de esquisto, el café, el azúcar o el paladio.
Entre las opciones preferidas por los gestores de fondos vemos las commodities agrícolas: el cacao, el café o el azúcar.

Las commodities agrícolas consideran que son las que tienen mayor potencial de revalorización por las negativas previsiones meteorológicas que se han hecho para la cosecha de 2014 que deberían reducir la oferta y por el desarrollo de energías alternativas que deberán presionar al alza el precio de estos activos. Aunque en 2013 algunas de las commodities agrícolas han tenido un mal comportamiento, no van a producirse más descensos en el caso del café y el azúcar. Y en cualquier caso, se consideran activos atractivos en un horizonte de inversión de 6 a 12 meses ya que las materias primas con un nivel bajo de inventario tienen una mayor probabilidad de generar rendimientos positivos que aquellas commodities con un nivel de inventario alto.


¿En qué materias primas invertir? Claves para el próximo año - Rankia


----------



## oro y plata forever (16 Ene 2014)

Los precios del cereal, revueltos tras las últimas previsiones mundiales

Los precios del cereal, revueltos tras las últimas previsiones mundiales | Besana Portal Agrario


----------



## oro y plata forever (24 Ene 2014)

Cosecha récord de maíz, colza y girasol en 2013 en Rusia 

Agrodigital, la web del campo


----------



## atom ant (24 Ene 2014)

el café prontito se va a poner a tiro


----------



## oro y plata forever (24 Ene 2014)

atom ant dijo:


> el café prontito se va a poner a tiro



Eso dicen...

Expectativas para el precio del Café 2013-2014. “No es oro todo lo que reluce, ni todo lo que anda errante está perdido.” (Tolkien, J. R. R.) | The Black Box


----------



## oro y plata forever (27 Ene 2014)

Commodities, con pronósticos dispersos

http://www.ieco.clarin.com/economia/Commodities-pronosticos-dispersos_0_1073292993.html


----------



## oro y plata forever (28 Ene 2014)

El BOE publica la incorporación de 1.102 hectáreas, casi todas ellas dedicadas a la agricultura


El BOE publica la incorporación de 1.102 hectáreas, casi todas ellas dedicadas a la agricultura


----------



## oro y plata forever (30 Ene 2014)

Momento GRANDE de entrar ?...

Todo el campo - Noticias agropecuarias del Uruguay - La prolongada mala racha de los commodities continuaría este año


----------



## carloszorro (30 Ene 2014)

En Diciembre del 2008 el fondo DBA cotizaba a 21.97

El riesgo cada vez es menor, estamos a un 10% de los mínimos de los últimos 6 años. :baba:


----------



## oro y plata forever (31 Ene 2014)

carloszorro dijo:


> En Diciembre del 2008 el fondo DBA cotizaba a 21.97
> 
> El riesgo cada vez es menor, estamos a un 10% de los mínimos de los últimos 6 años. :baba:



Cada vez veo mas luz...


----------



## rory (1 Feb 2014)

carloszorro dijo:


> En Diciembre del 2008 el fondo DBA cotizaba a 21.97
> 
> El riesgo cada vez es menor, estamos a un 10% de los mínimos de los últimos 6 años. :baba:



Hace dos años estuve mirando ese fondo y al final no invertí en él.

Entonces, ¿lo ves bien ahora?


----------



## carloszorro (1 Feb 2014)

rory dijo:


> Hace dos años estuve mirando ese fondo y al final no invertí en él.
> 
> Entonces, ¿lo ves bien ahora?



Lo veo tan bien que voy a entrar pronto. Con un horizonte de inversión de 10 años.

---------- Post added 01-feb-2014 at 14:44 ----------

Desde el punto de vista técnico está muy cerca del soporte de largo plazo y por fundamentales basta con dividir la enorme masa monetaria, creada de la nada, entre las distintas materias primas que componen la cesta.


----------



## oro y plata forever (1 Feb 2014)

carloszorro dijo:


> Lo veo tan bien que voy a entrar pronto. Con un horizonte de inversión de 10 años.
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-feb-2014 at 14:44 ----------
> 
> Desde el punto de vista técnico está muy cerca del soporte de largo plazo y por fundamentales basta con dividir la enorme masa monetaria, creada de la nada, entre las distintas materias primas que componen la cesta.



Pillo sitio.

Lo seguiré con inusitada atención, quiero entrar en breve...


----------



## darkness (1 Feb 2014)

carloszorro dijo:


> Lo veo tan bien que voy a entrar pronto. Con un horizonte de inversión de 10 años.
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-feb-2014 at 14:44 ----------
> 
> Desde el punto de vista técnico está muy cerca del soporte de largo plazo y por fundamentales basta con dividir la enorme masa monetaria, creada de la nada, entre las distintas materias primas que componen la cesta.



¿ A través de que entidad se puede suscribir ?

Por otro lado, corregidme si me equivoco, este fondo no tiene la divisa cubierta.

Y por útimo. ¿ Mas fondos interesantes de commodities agrícolas para el largo plazo ?


----------



## Sr. Breve (2 Feb 2014)

interesantes se están poniendo el trigo y algunos más...

en el 2012 hicieron una especie de "falso suelo" y ahora están perforándolo...

si se pega un batacazo las bolsas pronto y acompañan noticias catastróficas... podríamos estar ante una gran oportunidad de compra... meses vista


----------



## oro y plata forever (2 Feb 2014)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> interesantes se están poniendo el trigo y algunos más...
> 
> en el 2012 hicieron una especie de "falso suelo" y ahora están perforándolo...
> 
> si se pega un batacazo las bolsas pronto y acompañan noticias catastróficas... podríamos estar ante una gran oportunidad de compra... meses vista



Y cafe...perspectiva analoga.


----------



## carloszorro (3 Feb 2014)

darkness dijo:


> ¿ A través de que entidad se puede suscribir ?
> 
> Por otro lado, corregidme si me equivoco, este fondo no tiene la divisa cubierta.
> 
> Y por útimo. ¿ Mas fondos interesantes de commodities agrícolas para el largo plazo ?



Yo creo que en cualquier entidad. Hasta la quebrada "Nova Galicia Banco" lo tiene.

---------- Post added 03-feb-2014 at 16:41 ----------

La inversión en materias primas ya es una cobertura en sí misma contra la devaluación del dollar.[/QUOTE]


----------



## oro y plata forever (3 Feb 2014)

El Mercado de Futuros de Aceite de oliva obtiene beneficios tras dos años de pérdidas

Olivar, canal agricultura - todas las noticias, legislación, e información en general de agricultura especializada en Olivar.


----------



## oro y plata forever (5 Feb 2014)

La exportación hortofrutícola a Alemania sube un 15% en valor hasta noviembre

La exportación hortofrutícola a Alemania sube un 15% en valor hasta noviembre | Besana Portal Agrario


----------



## oro y plata forever (7 Feb 2014)

Campaña mundial de cereales 2013/14: El mejor ratio existencias/consumo de los últimos 10 años 

Agrodigital, la web del campo


----------



## oro y plata forever (3 Mar 2014)

Commodities: 2014 podría ser un año de sorpresas para el maíz, la plata y el oro

Commodities: 2014 podría ser un año de sorpresas para el maíz, la plata y el oro | Cronista Comercial


----------



## FoSz2 (3 Mar 2014)

carloszorro dijo:


> Lo veo tan bien que voy a entrar pronto. Con un horizonte de inversión de 10 años.
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-feb-2014 at 14:44 ----------
> 
> Desde el punto de vista técnico está muy cerca del soporte de largo plazo y por fundamentales basta con dividir la enorme masa monetaria, creada de la nada, entre las distintas materias primas que componen la cesta.



joder antes lo comentas, antes empieza a subir...
Gráfico de ETF de PowerShares DB Agriculture Fund - Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## K... (4 Mar 2014)

Qué empresas se pueden beneficiar de la subida de las materia primas agricolas? Me gustan más las acciones que los fondos...


----------



## forestal92 (5 Mar 2014)

Hola, 

La verdad es que utilizando la logica, todo se esta derrumbando, los impuestos altos estan haciendo perder mucho poder adquisitivo, y de lo unico que la gente no se va a poder privar es de comer lo básico. Supongo que los especuladores, y la inflacion por emision monetaria pueden hacer explotar el sector en estas condiciones.

Por otro lado el Peak oil y las *reservas limitadas de Fosforo* para abonos, se perfilan como dos factores claves para el futuro agricola.

Donde puedo informarme del famoso DBA? Soy totalmente neofito en fondos, más alla del deposito bancario o las monedas de 12 ...


----------



## ruixat (5 Mar 2014)

Con de Ucrania se ha puesto en 28$. Hace un mes sí era el momento.


----------



## carloszorro (8 Mar 2014)

Se prevé una escasez de café en todo el mundo por la sequía en Brasil - eleconomistaamerica.com.ar


----------



## oro y plata forever (8 Mar 2014)

carloszorro dijo:


> Se prevé una escasez de café en todo el mundo por la sequía en Brasil - eleconomistaamerica.com.ar



Está como un tiro desde hace unas semanas...imparable.


----------



## oro y plata forever (17 Mar 2014)

Los commodities suben con la crisis ucraniana 

Los commodities suben con la crisis ucraniana


----------



## FoSz2 (3 Abr 2014)

Se otean ayudas públicas al sector en España:
El futuro del sector alimentario | Empresas | Cinco Días


Spoiler



La percepción de que el sector alimentario ha resistido con especial fortaleza los embates de la crisis cuenta con evidencias contrastadas sobre el terreno. El Círculo de Empresarios presentó ayer un estudio sobre las 50 empresas medianas que han solventado con mayor éxito la recesión que define en pocos rasgos el perfil de ese tipo de negocio: con unos 150 empleados, del sector alimentario y radicado en Cataluña. El informe utiliza tres parámetros –productividad, margen operativo y rentabilidad– para realizar la clasificación y abarca el período comprendido entre 2006 y 2011. Aspectos como la capacidad de internacionalización o la innovación explican que estas compañías hayan sorteado con mejor suerte las pruebas de un invierno tan largo y tan duro como la que ha vivido España en los últimos años. Pese a ello, los resultados del informe no deberían ser una sorpresa. Las credenciales que puede ofrecer la industria alimentaria española son un ejemplo de musculatura. No solo se trata del primer sector español en términos de facturación, con ventas anuales que equivalen al 20% del total de las ventas netas de toda la industria española, sino que ocupa la cuarta posición por facturación en Europa y la octava mundial.
Con esa hoja de servicios como sólido aval, la Federación Española de Industrias de la Alimentación y Bebidas (FIAB) presentaba hace apenas dos semanas al Gobierno un ambicioso plan estratégico cuyo objetivo es reforzar este sector como motor de crecimiento económico, creación de puestos de trabajo e internacionalización. La iniciativa, artículada en colaboración con el Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente y respaldada por grandes empresas españolas, constituye un ejemplo de estrategia con metas cuantificables y objetivos medibles. Unas metas que incluyen impulsar un 10% en seis años la proyección internacional del sector.
Sin embargo, una cosa es la internacionalización del sector y otra diferente la pérdida de nombres emblemáticos que la industria alimentaria española corre el riesgo de sufrir como consecuencia de la crisis. Es el caso de la antigua SOS –hoy Deoleo–, inmersa en un proceso de subasta al que aspiran distintos fondos internacionales de capital riesgo, pero en el que no figuran apuestas estratégicas presentadas por empresas españolas. La presidenta de la CNMV, Elvira Rodríguez advertía ayer, durante el foro CincoDías, que España no puede permitirse “perder Pescanova”, en alusión al riesgo de que el concurso de la compañía termine en una liquidación. Como tampoco España debería permitirse el lujo de perder marcas consolidadas que integran la musculatura y la identidad de un tejido empresarial que resulta clave para afrontar el futuro.








Carloszorro, ¿sigues viendo interesante entrar en DB Agriculture después de la subida? Supongo que sí, si tu objetivo eran 10 años.

Por cierto, ¿alguien sabe donde se puede ver la cotización actualizada, sin retrado de varios días?


----------



## carloszorro (3 Abr 2014)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Se otean ayudas públicas al sector en España:
> El futuro del sector alimentario | Empresas | Cinco Días
> 
> 
> ...



A pesar de que las agrícolas están más baratas que los metales preciosos, no descarto una corrección. La ventaja es que ahora tenemos referencias, la zona de 24/25 es zona de entrada clara.


----------



## michinato (7 Ago 2014)

Retomo el tema tras las sanciones a Rusia por parte de USA y la UE, y las correspondientes sanciones rusas a la importacion de alimentos de estos paises.

En principio entiendo que en Europa habrá sobreproduccion agricola y en Rusia escasez.

Rusia intentara paliar la escasez con productos de otros paises que no les hayan bloqueado y en un año habrán aumentado su produccion, pero Europa veo que va a acabar muy jodida con una sobreproduccion muy dificil de colocar.

¿Como veis que puede afectar esto a los precios de las materias primas y a un ETF como el DBA? 

¿Cual sera la evolucion futura?


----------



## Diego Almazán (11 Ago 2014)

Bueno, me ha costado trabajo pero me he leído el hilo entero, y algunas cosas no he entendido. El caso es que siendo agricultor pues me he interesado por el hilo, ya os digo, no soy inversor, pero desde el punto de vista del agricultor hay muchas cosas interesantes que se han comentado.

Lo primero desde mi punto de vista sería separar, como bien habéis hecho algunos, la inversión en propiedad de tierras y la de productos agrícolas. El caso de la tierra supone un valor bastante estable frente a otros, sobre todo en los pueblos existe un apego que hace a la gente invertir siempre sus ahorros en tierras. El caso de los productos agrícolas, yo de lo que conozco es de la especulación que se suele llevar a cabo con el aceite de oliva, producto que se presta a ello por su durabilidad en el tiempo, no como otros bastante más perecederos.

Yo si tuviese dinero compraría tierra, pero para que la trabajase un tercero, en arrendamiento, creo sinceramente que se gana más así. Hoy por hoy subsistir en agricultura es complicado, y las fincas grandes en las que el propietario delega en un administrador, que a su vez delega en un encargado, y este en varios trabajadores, suelen ir a pique. Si puedo ayudaros en algo?


----------



## Diego Almazán (12 Ago 2014)

El caso es que con tanta cosa me he liado, lo importante era que he entrado en el hilo porque tengo en mente algo interesante para invertir, no se si será comoditi, agrícola es desde luego.

Mi familia se dedica al olivar, desde siempre, y desde hace unos tres años mis hermanos y yo hicimos nuestra propia marca, Olivar de Plata, y estamos comercializando nuestra cosecha a través de internet, alguno de por aquí igual lo sabe ya, pues tengo un hilo abierto en consumo responsable, sobre aceite de oliva. http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/consumo-responsable/415770-aceite-de-oliva-virgen-extra.html

Queremos dar un paso más al respecto y necesitamos dinero para construir nuestra propia almazara, con unas buenas perspectivas de negocio. Si alguno se interesa, a vuestra disposición quedo.


----------



## Diego Almazán (17 Ago 2014)

Es cierto que en determinadas fincas, sabiendo uno lo que compra, y con determinados cultivos pueden existir revalorizaciones muy grandes, igual del 100% que no se si se darían en otros negocios, eso sí, habría que esperar unos años.

Hablo de lo que conozco, del olivar, hay dos tipos de fincas ahora mismo muy atractivas, suelen pertenecer a constructores o ya directamente al banco, y son o bien tierra de labor apta para olivar u olivares jóvenes, en ambos casos, con la inversión necesaria, y los precios actuales, y con la capacitación necesaria para llevar a cabo un buen trabajo durante unos 4 o 5 años, se podrían vender por el doble de lo que se compran ahora mismo.


----------



## michinato (21 Ago 2014)

En el hilo de "Evolución del precio del Oro II" han enlazado un articulo muy interesante acerca de las burbujas que estamos viviendo: Bubbles, Bubbles Everywhere | HoweStreet.com 

En ese artículo comentan una cosa que desconocía: se está formando una burbuja con grandes subidas de los precios de terrenos cultivables en varios lugares de los Estados Unidos.







Lo primero que se me ocurre es que esta burbuja en la compra de terrenos debería implicar una subida equivalente en las materias primas producidas por esos mismos terrenos ¿no?

Segundo, en España generalmente vamos a remolque con los ciclos economicos y las inversiones en sectores ¿se verán este tipo de subidas en los precios de las tierras de aquí en no mucho tiempo?

Por último una reflexión, ¿y si esto no fuera realmente una burbuja que explote? 
¿Y si fuera el inicio de la acumulación de bienes tangibles y productivos por parte de las poderosas manos fuertes que acabarán desproveyendo de todo lo que tenga valor y dejando al resto de ciudadamos con un fiat que cada vez vale menos?

Se agredecen opiniones al respecto.


----------



## Diego Almazán (21 Ago 2014)

No creo que haya una relación directa entre el precio de la tierra y el precio del producto agrario obtenido de ella, Michinato. De hecho, por ejemplo tan sólo hace unos tres o cuatro años los olivares valían el doble que ahora mismo, sin embargo el aceite de oliva era más barato que a día de hoy, algo más barato.

Normalmente el precio de la tierra está más ligado a la economía o la especulación, porque en general los productos agrícolas no tienen demasiado peso, pues no conozco ningún agricultor rico, que lo sea por la agricultura, quizás hace 50 o 100 años pues sí.

Aquí el precio del olivar se disparó porque los constructores estaban dispuestos a pagar barbaridades por él, siempre vinculado también a la facilidad con la que se esconde dinero negro así, pues normalmente se escritura con un valor muy por debajo del que se paga. Ahora los constructores no están comprando tierras, sino mal vendiendo en muchos casos, o sino mal vendiendo sí vendiendo a precios muy por debajo de los que compraron. El precio del aceite sin embargo se rige más por el poder de los cuatro que compran, las grandes superficies o el tamaño de la cosecha.

De verdad os digo que si alguno estáis interesados en invertir en olivar, me lo digáis porque en tres o cuatro años la inversión se puede duplicar perfectamente, eso sí, sólo por la diferencia de la compra venta de la parcela, porque de la producción agrícola no tengo tan clara la productividad.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (21 Ago 2014)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> De verdad os digo que si alguno estáis interesados en invertir en olivar, me lo digáis porque en tres o cuatro años la inversión se puede duplicar perfectamente, eso sí, sólo por la diferencia de la compra venta de la parcela, porque de la producción agrícola no tengo tan clara la productividad.



pues veo que escribes desde Sabiote. Curioso, porque tengo algunos familiares allí. En principio me llamó la atención el post por lo de inversión y -especialmente-, eso de duplicar solo en la compraventa. 

Qué precio tienen las hectáreas de oliva ahora mismo?

Un saludo


----------



## Diego Almazán (21 Ago 2014)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> pues veo que escribes desde Sabiote. Curioso, porque tengo algunos familiares allí. En principio me llamó la atención el post por lo de inversión y -especialmente-, eso de duplicar solo en la compraventa.
> 
> Qué precio tienen las hectáreas de oliva ahora mismo?
> 
> Un saludo



No te quedes con lo justo, porque no he dicho 'sólo con la compraventa', también he añadido varios años a la frase. Hoy por hoy el olivar aquí se puede comprar relativamente barato, porque hay que tener en cuenta que estamos en la mejor zona olivarera del mundo, pero perfectamente se pueden encontrar olivos de riego en 300 euros o menos. No hace ni cinco años se pagaban hasta mil. Esos precios, por lo que comentaba antes de los constructores, no creo que vuelvan, pero sí un incremento notable. Ahora, para llegar a duplicar habría que esperar unos años, a que la economía vuelva a un estado razonable, y durante ese periodo habría que hacer, sino mejoras, por lo menos sí un buen mantenimiento del olivar. Porque también se ha dado el caso de comprar cuando subía como la espuma, y querer vender al poco tiempo sin hacerle nada, y zasca¡¡ el olivar está vivo, y si no se cuida se estropea y pierde valor.
Habría que orientar esa inversión, o bien comprar olivar y mantenerlo o bien tierra de labor, plantarlo y criarlo, esa opción es más trabajosa pero más rentable (siempre, y si tienes familia mejor, piensa en que te orienten si no conoces el tema, pues el campo es muy grande y hay tierras de muchas maneras). Luego depende mucho de tu poder adquisitivo, las fincas pequeñas son más fáciles de vender a agricultores, pero estos saben más de campo, y por tanto en ellas la inversión siempre sería destinada a mejorar el aspecto de la planta en sí. Sin embargo, si puedes, las fincas grandes tienen mejores márgenes de beneficios, y esas están orientadas (o deberías orientarlas) a gente de más dinero, que no son agricultores, y en esas se valoran otras cosas, como una buena casa-cortijo para amigos y caza o juergas, buen camino, piscina, caballos o cosas por el estilo.


----------



## michinato (9 Ene 2015)

Estoy viendo que de nuevo la cotización de los ETFs referenciados a commodities Agricolas se está acercándo a la zona de mínimos en la que anteriormente rebotó.

Principalmente estoy siguiendo 3 ETFs: 
PowerShares DB Agriculture (DBA): DBA PowerShares DB Agriculture ETF ETF DBA Quote Price News 
Rogers International Commodity Index - Agriculture (RJA): RJA ELEMENTS Rogers Intl Cmdty Agri TR ETN ETF RJA Quote Price News 
iPath DJ-AIG Agriculture Total Return Sub-Index (JJA): JJA iPath DJ-UBS Agriculture SubTR ETN ETF JJA Quote Price News 

El primero es del que más se ha hablado en el hilo, tiene 10 elementos en su portfolio y está bastante repartido el peso entre ellos. Aparte que es el que parece que mueve más volumen. 
Por otro lado, el RJA está basado en el índice diseñado por Jim Rogers en los 90, e incluye más productos, teniendo unos 20-21 elementos en su cartera.
El último, únicamente tiene 7 componentes en su cartera (y con un peso de 1/3 para la soja), es decir, parece que está concentrado en pocos productos, y el volumen es bastante menor.

Se puede ver la composicion de los diferentes portfolios en:
DBA: https://screener.fidelity.com/ftgw/etf/goto/snapshot/portfolioComposition.jhtml?symbols=DBA
RJA: https://screener.fidelity.com/ftgw/etf/goto/snapshot/portfolioComposition.jhtml?symbols=RJA
JJA: https://screener.fidelity.com/ftgw/etf/goto/snapshot/portfolioComposition.jhtml?symbols=JJA

Particularmente, pienso que los precios de las commodities agrícolas pueden continuar cayendo, sobre todo con el precio del petroleo actual, pero que en no demasiado tiempo puede ser una inversión que merezca mucho la pena.

En mi caso, creo que cuando entre me tiraré por el DBA. También me gusta bastante el de Jim Rogers por su mayor diversificación, pero creo que las comisiones de mi broker me perjudican en este caso (ClickTrade para mercados USA tiene un coste fijo por acción, lo que penaliza que las acciones que compres tengan poco valor absoluto).

¿Que opinais? ¿Alguno teneis ya pensados los puntos de entrada y salida? ¿Alguien considera otros ETFs o directamente se atreve con los futuros?

Cualquier opinion es bienvenida.


----------



## tito346 (10 Ene 2015)

michinato dijo:


> Estoy viendo que de nuevo la cotización de los ETFs referenciados a commodities Agricolas se está acercándo a la zona de mínimos en la que anteriormente rebotó.
> 
> Principalmente estoy siguiendo 3 ETFs:
> PowerShares DB Agriculture (DBA): DBA PowerShares DB Agriculture ETF ETF DBA Quote Price News
> ...



te lo subo porque me parece muy interesante, yo la verdad que la logica y el sentido común me dice que sería una buena inversión pero me tira para atras ver como manejan los mercados como les da la gana y aunque por fundamentales y tecnicamente tenga su sentido luego sabe Dios lo que pasará.
hay mucha gente trabajando para sacarnos el dinero de nuestro bolsillo y hay sólo una trabajando para meterlo, tu. y por lo menos en mi caso se que los que están trabajando para sacarmelo son bastante mejores que yo.


----------



## carloszorro (24 Ene 2015)

Buena evolución del precio de la pulpa de celulosa, a pesar de la crisis.







---------- Post added 24-ene-2015 at 21:55 ----------

Comenzaron con 50 gallinas. Ahora tienen 80.000 aves produciendo huevo campero.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKyli3Ab51Y


----------



## carloszorro (29 Ene 2015)

El trigo y el petróleo siguen un mismo camino: una guerra de precios con EEUU como protagonista - elEconomista.es

Los productores de trigo de los EEUU sufren en sus propias carnes la competencia y la globalización . A pesar de que la cosecha fue la menos productiva en tres años, los precios caen debido a que la producción ha crecido en casi todo el mundo. La oferta de trigo bate récords al igual que le ocurre a la de petróleo, la diferencia es que con el crudo EEUU ha sido el nuevo competidor que ha desestabilizado los precios y con el trigo ha ocurrido lo contrario.

En un contexto de gran abundancia, importadores como China, Brasil y Nigeria adquieren menos cantidades de EEUU, que todavía es el mayor exportador. La demanda de trigo estadounidense, incluyendo la que procede del exterior, es la más débil en casi dos décadas, mientras que un dólar que se fortalece hace que el grano estadounidense sea menos atractivo que el de otros países.

Los futuros de trigo de Chicago han bajado 18% el último mes. Las grandes y productivas cosechas del año pasado desde Argentina hasta Rusia y el resto de Europa han llevado a la producción global a un nuevo récord, lo que ha reducido la participación de EEUU en el comercio global al nivel más bajo desde 1960. El grano más barato baja los costes de los compradores de harina como Grupo Bimbo y Panera Bread, y ha contribuido a que los precios de los alimentos que registran las Naciones Unidas fueran el mes pasado los menores en cuatro años.

El trigo estadounidense no es competitivo y hay abundancia de reservas en todo el mundo, dijo Joe Lardy, director de análisis de CHS Hedging Inc., que tiene sede en Grove Heights, Minnesota. Mientras los demás proveedores sigan ofreciendo trigo más barato con menores costes de envío, EEUU no será el gran exportador que fue.

El trigo ha caído a 5,03 dólares por búshel (25,4 kilos) en la mercado de Opciones y Futuros de Chicago, CBOT por la sigla en inglés, desde el 26 de diciembre, muestra la mayor caída, a excepción de la del petróleo, entre las 22 materias primas que registra el Índice de Productos Primarios de Bloomberg, que cayó 6,4% y tocó el punto más bajo en 12 años el 26 de enero. El Índice MSCI All-Country World de acciones mundiales bajó 2,1%, mientras que el Índice Dollar Spot de Bloomberg subió 2,8%.

Oferta récord
Después de que el año pasado hubiera cosechas y ventas récord, las exportaciones globales caerán un 4% en el año hasta mayo, hasta 159,19 millones de toneladas, según dijo el 12 de enero el Departamento de Agricultura de los Estados Unidos, USDA por sus siglas en inglés. Las exportaciones estadounidenses caerán un 21%, hasta los 25,2 millones de toneladas, lo que reducirá la participación del país en el comercio global al 16%, la menor desde que empezaron a registrarse los datos en 1960, dijo el gobierno.

Los inventarios estadounidenses se expandieron el 1 de diciembre un 3,4% respecto al mismo período del año anterior, hasta los 1,525 millones de búshels, en tanto que la demanda de exportadores y consumidores locales en los tres meses anteriores bajó a 415 millones de búshels, la menor desde 1997, según estimaciones el USDA el 12 de enero.

El consumo de trigo como alimento para el ganado en los últimos doce meses caerá un 34%, hasta los 150 millones de búshels, el nivel más bajo en cuatro años, según informa el USDA. Los productores ganaderos se desplazan hacia el maíz después de que dos cosechas que alcanzaron nivéles récord hicieran caer el precio el grano al nivel más bajo desde 2009.


----------

